# Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!



## Mr. Tone (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello fellow flashaholics, I recently asked Tod from Illuminationgear if he knew if Eagletac was going to offer the new Cree XP-L HI (High Intensity) LED in any of their lights. For those who don't know, the new XP-L HI is a *domeless* version of the regular domed XP-L, which is now called XP-L HD (High Density). This new LED is exciting for many of us who love throw and have had lights customized with de-domed LEDs. Anyway, Eagletac is really good about offering multiple LED options for many of their lights and this will be no exception. Tod from Illuminationgear gave me permission to post this new info on CPF. Illuminationgear is a great dealer and I highly recommend them, I have had many great purchases through them and their customer service is top notch. Here is the info Tod gave me below. Eagletac is also offering a new 3500ma 18650 capable of a 10amp draw as well. 

*
EagTac/EagleTac/SporTac is
*

*"pleased to announce six brand new flashlights. We also obtained very limited quantity of CREE XP-L HI V2 LED which will be installed in the G25C2, T25C2, and SPORTAC dual level P60 brass drop-ins. New EAGTAC 3500mAh high discharge 10Amp Protected 18650 (Sanyo NCR18650GA) is also available. All new products are available to ship (to Dealers) before 6-20-2015. Website and product images will be available later this week.
New products:
M30LC2
- Replaces M25C2, features all-new LED module upgrade design, led upgrade module compatible with M30LC2C. Uses T25C2 user interface. Come with Base and Kit model. Available in NW.
- LED: XM-L2 U3!
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 1260/1030
- 2-4*CR123A/1-2*18650 (kit w/extension tube)

M30LC2C (M30LC2 Compact)
- Replaces M25C2, features all-new LED module upgrade design, led upgrade module compatible with M30LC2. Uses T25C2 user interface. Features Triple LEDs design with deep reflectors. Available in 3*XP-G2, 3*XP-E2 color green, 3*XP-E color red, Triple 219B CRI92 NW, and more. Come with Base and Kit model.
- LED: Triple XP-G2 S2 / Triple XP-E color Green/Red / Nichia 219B / Edison 395nm UV
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 1200/950
- 2-4*CR123A/1-2*18650 (kit w/extension tube)

MX30L3
- Replaces MX25L3, features xh-p50 LED w/ diffused dome for nice beam, all-new user interface w/ dual switch design (no twisting head). Four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. Come with Base and Kit model.
- LED: XH-P50 J4 CW
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 3300/2750
- 6*CR123A/3*18650

TX25C
- all-new model, turbo head (T size like TX25C2) mini CR123A flashlight. Highest output in the market from single CR123A that offers 580 LED lumen. When using RCR123A, max LED lumen is 695. With the included body extension tube, user can use two CR123A that yields 1050 LED lumen. Side switch LED sign with three stage battery report system. Single side signal switch system with user interface like the Sportac headlamp. Magnetic tail-stand tailcap with pocket clip.
- LED: XM-L2 U3!
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 600-1100/520-950
- 1-2*CR123A/1*17650 (comes w/ extension tube)

D25C Clicky Ti 2015
All new look Ti 2015 titanium limited edition with XP-L HD LED.
- LED: XPL V5
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 485/349
- 1*CR123A/1*RCR123A

D25A Clicky Ti 2015
All new look Ti 2015 titanium limited edition with XP-L HD LED.
- LED: XPL V5
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 220/159
- 1*AA / 1*14500
XP-L HI V2 LED limited run:
CREE XP-L HI is the “dome-less” version of the regular XP-L (now called XP-L HD). The HI version offers two times more lux output reading compared to the regular version while maintaining similar lumen output.
G25C2 with XP-L Hi V2 LED (very limited qty only)
T25C2 with XP-L Hi V2 LED (very limited qty only)
Sportac dual level P60 all-brass drop-ins with XP-L Hi V2 LED (very limited qty only)

New protected 18650 3500mAh:
EAGTAC 18650 3500mAh protected li-ion 10A discharge (Sanyo NCR18650GA, cell made in Japan)
This is currently the highest capacity 18650 li-ion battery in the market. With high current discharge 18650 cell (rated 10Aamp) and brand-new highly efficient protective circuit that kicks-in around 12Amp, this 3500mAh easily become the best protected 18650 money can buy."*​*
*
*
​FYI - new ET alphabet soup announced a couple days ago:*​*New products:







1) DX30LC2





- Features side switch (no twisting head) and forward clicky switch in D25 size, 5 levels, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level, four stage battery level report, C3200L circuit





- LED: XPL HI V3 LED





- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 1160/905





- 2*CR123A/1*18650











2) GX30L2R diffuser





- SPOT + DIFFUSER output in one flashlight, dual switch design (no twisting head), built-in rechargeable port with new waterproof rubber cap, new charge cable included, new balanced R19 7.4v battery pack included, four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C6800 DIFF circuit. Comes with Base and Kit (w/ upgrade R25 pack, UL charger, more) models.





 - LED: XPL HI V3 LED + LED array





- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: Spot: 1920/1450, Diffuser: 910





- 2*18650 li-ion battery pack











3) GX30A3 diffuser





- SPOT + DIFFUSER output in one flashlight, dual switch design (no twisting head), four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C3900L DIFF circuit.





- LED: XPL HI V3 LED + LED array





- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: Spot: 1330/980, Diffuser: 1000





- 3*AA (support 1.2v NIMH, 1.5V alkaline, 1.7V lithium only)











4) MX30L4XC





- Four optics, 12 LEDs design, 25% shorter than the regular L4, dual switch design (no twisting head), four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C7000HV circuit. Comes with base and kit version.





- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 4800/4030 or 4000/3210





- LED: 12* XP-G2 S2 or 12*219B D220





- 4*18650 or 8*CR123A











LED Upgraded products:





1) SX25L3 with XHP50 J4 LED, 3300 led lm/2750 ansi lm





2) MX25L4 with XHP50 J4 LED, 4020 led lm/3250 ansi lm, new lower price





3) M30LC2, XPLHI V3





4) TX25C, XPLHI V3





5) D25C Ti, XPLHI V3





6) D25A Ti, XPLHI V3





7) G25C2, XPLHI V3





8) T25C2, XPLHI V3





9) SPORTAC P60 two levels drop-in LED module, XPLHI V3






*​


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity)*

looks like the domeless XP-L G25C2 will be my next ET!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity)*

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## recDNA (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity)*

It will be exciting to read reviews and see the beamshots. I especially like small flashlights so I'll be curious to see how much throw is improved in a small head.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity)*

I edited the title to show that there are also new Eagletac products that are not based on the XP-L HI. These new models look good and I bet the new triple reflector M30LC2C will be popular.


----------



## kreisl (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



kreisl said:


>



That's because there aren't any yet, unfortunately. Eagletac's info on my first post states that images and specs should be available later this week.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Eagletac's website now has pics and technical info on all the new models. I will try to put them in the first post when I have the chance.


----------



## WhitedragonBC (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Limited editions? This should be the new standard for the M25C2 and S200C2 (or their replacements).


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I couldn't agree more. Those lights are designed for throw so they should go all out like Olight. Maybe they will offer it in these replacements at some point.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

M30LC2C with triple Nichia 219


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> M30LC2C with triple Nichia 219



I definitely want that.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

With any light that is higher output, I'm going to be holding out for the 219C.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## jon_slider (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Eagletac-D25-AAA-Review lumen output sequence 6-32-68 with N219B

"There is no sign of pulse width modulation (PWM) at any output level on the D25 AAA. There is however a circuit pattern visible on the lower outputs on my oscilloscope (which is uncommon on many lights). "






===

L3-Illumination-L08 lumen output sequence .09-3-30-90 with N219B
"There is no sign of PWM at any output level, on any model. The L08 is current-controlled. "


----------



## Ryp (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

M30LC2







M30LC2C







MX30L3







TX25C


----------



## recDNA (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> M30LC2C with triple Nichia 219


I like pocket sized lights. 1 x 18660 with small head or 1 x imr123. I wonder how much the new xpl will increase throw with a head of 1 inch or less?


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> M30LC2C with triple Nichia 219



Yummy!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Thanks for posting the photos, Ryp!


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Does anyone have a link to the specs of the T25C2 and/or G25C2 with dedomed emitter? I'm curious about the throw...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

TX25C looks nice too! Surprised it doesn't support an 18650!

And check out the UI on the MC30L3:

[h=3]Operations[/h] Basic operations: 

Turn on the light at MAX output by pressing the BLACK button switch. Turn on the light at LOWEST output by pressing the WHITE button switch
To turn off the light anytime, press and release the BLACK button switch.
 Advanced: 

For MAX output momentary on, press and hold the BLACK button switch for immediate output.
To switch between different brightness levels, press and release the WHITE button switch when the flashligh is on. 

(For example: if you want to turn on the flashlight at the 3rd level, just press and release the white button switch three times from off.)
To enter hidden auxiliary levels, press and hold the WHITE button switch when the flashligh is on.
For instant MAX output - at any output level, press and hold the BLACK button switch. Release the button to return to previous level.
For instant Strobe output - at any output level (even) off), double press and hold the BLACK button switch. Release the button to return to previous level (or off).


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> TX25C looks nice too! Surprised it doesn't support an 18650!



Probably because it's too short - 1xCR123 form factor. Maybe an extender tube will become available?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Probably because it's too short - 1xCR123 form factor. Maybe an extender tube will become available?




There is a tube but only for 2x123.

ET is on a roll here!!


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> There is a tube but only for 2x123.
> 
> ET is on a roll here!!



At least it supports 16650 then... my 2nd favorite cell type!


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> And check out the UI on the MC30L3:
> 
> *Operations*
> 
> ...



Nice UI. Instant access to low and high from off, instant access to high and strobe when on. I might buy one for the UI alone! Triple N219 is a nice bonus...


----------



## markr6 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Nice UI. Instant access to low and high from off, instant access to high and strobe when on. I might buy one for the UI alone! Triple N219 is a nice bonus...



I really don't want anything to up my MX25L3C Nichia 219 though! The twist head on that is pretty good, but one-handed operation would probably be better. The quality is just amazing on these lights. Lots of neutral options on the new lights...I hope they always keep that up.

I feel like they're getting a bit out of control with the UIs though. Seems like every model has something different, which can be good or bad. I understand a couple variations between small and large lights, but they're going well beyond that.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> I really don't want anything to up my MX25L3C Nichia 219 though! The twist head on that is pretty good, but one-handed operation would probably be better. The quality is just amazing on these lights. Lots of neutral options on the new lights...I hope they always keep that up.
> 
> I feel like they're getting a bit out of control with the UIs though. Seems like every model has something different, which can be good or bad. I understand a couple variations between small and large lights, but they're going well beyond that.



I hear you - but I would dearly love to have similar output to my MX25L3C (N219) in a light with smaller/lighter form factor. I see the double-switch as a step in the right direction, I think it will probably be more reliable than the twist head in the long run.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Never mind all that - upon further reading, it's the MX30L3 that has the dual switch - and Nichia 219 is not an option. The Nichia light has twist head.

Someday, if not by EagleTac then maybe by some other flashlight company that wants my money...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Nice UI. Instant access to low and high from off, instant access to high and strobe when on. I might buy one for the UI alone! Triple N219 is a nice bonus...


I prefer hidden strobe


----------



## markr6 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Never mind all that - upon further reading, it's the MX30L3 that has the dual switch - and Nichia 219 is not an option. The Nichia light has twist head.
> 
> Someday, if not by EagleTac then maybe by some other flashlight company that wants my money...



Yeah but still a (hopefully nice) neutral white. And I think that head twist is an error!

*"Twisty head & forward clicky switch"* on the overview page, but doesn't mention it in the specs page anywhere. I also see several other spelling errors, so someone must have been hurrying to get to their lunch break while putting this together!


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Of any brand I think I have Eagletacs the most. I've got my eye on that D25a Titanium. My black one is looking pretty beat up.

I'm curious as to the beams on the G25C2 and T25C2. I have both lights, but I'm inclined to give one away and replace it with a throwier version.




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I have been checking everyday and Illuminationgear has finally gotten most of the new lights listed now http://www.illuminationgear.com/EAGLETAC-EAGTAC_c7.htm


----------



## twistedraven (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The new design of the titaniums look lovely, but it's too bad the UI of the Eagletacs is a bit subpar, and the mode spacing is very bad (in my experience.)


----------



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Do the titaniums have the high intensity xpl?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Do the titaniums have the high intensity xpl?


No, those have a XP-L HD V5.


----------



## LessDark (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Will it be possible to only buy heads for the M30LC2?
So that I can buy one complete light and then just an aditional head for the one I'm missing (I guess that was the idea)? I see Illuminationgear only sell complete lights.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Hi .. 

I noticed this page in Eagletac.com , thought you'd like to see.

http://www.eagletac.com/html/contact/features/6-19-2015.html


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I noticed this page in Eagletac.com , thought you'd like to see.
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/contact/features/6-19-2015.html



Oh YEAH!!!!

T25C2 with HI emitter:
33,600 Lux, 400 Yd./366 M. Beam.

Fantastic! THIS is what I've been waiting for... a light with throw performance similar to the S200C2 and Armytek Predator Pro 2.5, but in a pocket-sized almost EDC-able size.

I'm buying a pair of these... at any cost. For my night hiking activities, this light is pure gold!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Finally Eagletac is dropping ball on that stupid head twisty UI for lights. That MX30L3 is really tempting and might get it over the Nitecore TM16.

Edit: also where are those Eagletac 3500mah 18650 cells? And more importantly who makes 3500mAh cells and based on what chemistry?


----------



## LessDark (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The new M30LC2 still has the head twist UI though =/




Chaitanya said:


> Finally Eagletac is dropping ball on that stupid head twisty UI for lights. That MX30L3 is really tempting and might get it over the Nitecore TM16.
> 
> Edit: also where are those Eagletac 3500mah 18650 cells? And more importantly who makes 3500mAh cells and based on what chemistry?


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Chaitanya said:


> Finally Eagletac is dropping ball on that stupid head twisty UI for lights. That MX30L3 is really tempting and might get it over the Nitecore TM16.
> 
> Edit: also where are those Eagletac 3500mah 18650 cells? And more importantly who makes 3500mAh cells and based on what chemistry?



I actually like the head twisty. You can predetermine what level you want before turning it on. That's one thing I hate about other lights.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## markr6 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Berneck1 said:


> I actually like the head twisty. You can predetermine what level you want before turning it on. That's one thing I hate about other lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



It's GREAT for their S200C2. Simple 3 mode light. And I think most people would be using that on MAX most of the time anyway. At least I do. Once you get into EDC and non-specific application lights (not throwers), you probably don't want the twist head. Instead, something that can access 2+ modes directly.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Me too, i like the twisty heads of ET, it keeps the lights short in length/light in weight, very easy to use and pre select UI. So i hope that Eagletac will keep a good reserve of them in their stock in the future and offer us bothe options. That said what i realy like them to consider is adding moonlight mode ( 1 lumen or less ) to their lights.

As for the new 3500 mAh batteries i read here that it is Sanyo NCR18650GA so the chemistry -i gues- must be very similar to all the Panasonics NCR18650'ies the difference is the 10A of the Sanyo's instead of (depending on the added protection circuit) the 5A and 7A of Panasonic's 3400 and 3600 mAh, i think Eagletac is preparing these Batteries for the upcoming more demanding new emmiters like CREE XH-P70 

Here is some specs from Keeppower stock 
http://www.keeppower.com.cn/products_detail.php?id=504


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

My experience has been exactly opposite with 2 weeks I spent with a Eagletac SX25L3, I used it while trekking in Western ghats and I didn't find it terribly useful. Also I noticed after a 3 day trek in ghats, there was significant moisture accumulation inside the head and around contacts. I was lucky light didn't die on me while trekking or else I would have been in a terrible situation in mountains during monsoons and foggy weather. I would much rather have that 2 button interface which I know can be sealed reliably against moisture and dust.


----------



## LessDark (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I also don't like the idea of having a relatively big flashlight with a loosened head where dust and moisture can get inside. The fact that the contacts needs to be cleaned from time to time proves it's a bad design in my mind.
I'm sure many people like this design, but I wish they had a option for button operation.




Chaitanya said:


> My experience has been exactly opposite with 2 weeks I spent with a Eagletac SX25L3, I used it while trekking in Western ghats and I didn't find it terribly useful. Also I noticed after a 3 day trek in ghats, there was significant moisture accumulation inside the head and around contacts. I was lucky light didn't die on me while trekking or else I would have been in a terrible situation in mountains during monsoons and foggy weather. I would much rather have that 2 button interface which I know can be sealed reliably against moisture and dust.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



LessDark said:


> I also don't like the idea of having a relatively big flashlight with a loosened head where dust and moisture can get inside. The fact that the contacts needs to be cleaned from time to time proves it's a bad design in my mind.
> I'm sure many people like this design, but I wish they had a option for button operation.



Yes, when I was looking at Eagletac lights, the warnings about needing to clean the contacts of the twisty head turned me off. I want a light to work properly all the time, with very little maintenance. I bought a Sunwayman instead. The Eagletacs do look very tempting, if it wasn't for the contact issues.


----------



## Berneck1 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Yeah, I could see where the twisty head may be a drawback in harsh conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Berneck1 said:


> I actually like the head twisty. You can predetermine what level you want before turning it on. That's one thing I hate about other lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Same here, I just wish they had true moonlight modes.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Chaitanya said:


> My experience has been exactly opposite with 2 weeks I spent with a Eagletac SX25L3, I used it while trekking in Western ghats and I didn't find it terribly useful. Also I noticed after a 3 day trek in ghats, there was significant moisture accumulation inside the head and around contacts. I was lucky light didn't die on me while trekking or else I would have been in a terrible situation in mountains during monsoons and foggy weather. I would much rather have that 2 button interface which I know can be sealed reliably against moisture and dust.



I don't know about SX25L3 but I suspect either a slightly damaged O ring or maybe by accident you loosened the head a little far beyond the lowest level for some time, or all the way passed the O ring, even one second like that in bad weather can do it.
Anyway its advised to carry a backup on such trips.

My G25C2 II was never contaminated with water or dirt inside the head or around contacts part. 
But it used to make its own Aluminium dirt mixed with the grease on the threads !! 
I haven't had a chance to try Deoxit D100 on the threads as ET advices, because i kinda lost my G25 ( willing to buy another one again )

But i agree with you the new design is a much more secure solution and i will be happy try it, but after i get another G25 and a MX25L3 with twisty heads first, as I personally like the look and the feel of flashlights with no buttons on the body part.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

It looks like ill be buying the T25C2 XP-L HI V3. I wish they made this with the TX25C2.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Chaitanya said:


> My experience has been exactly opposite with 2 weeks I spent with a Eagletac SX25L3, I used it while trekking in Western ghats and I didn't find it terribly useful. Also I noticed after a 3 day trek in ghats, there was significant moisture accumulation inside the head and around contacts. I was lucky light didn't die on me while trekking or else I would have been in a terrible situation in mountains during monsoons and foggy weather. I would much rather have that 2 button interface which I know can be sealed reliably against moisture and dust.



Funny timing on this. Just last night I was using my MX25L3C for just a few seconds and notices a lot of fog under the lens! I thought "why????" Then I remembered I went swimming with it Saturday night (few days ago). OK, not the smartest thing to do, but it sure was fun to see fish swim up to me then get spooked and swim away. While it didn't "leak" I guess it let in just enough moisture to the o-ring to create the fogging. Do I tend to take the IPX ratings a little too literal?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Funny timing on this. Just last night I was using my MX25L3C for just a few seconds and notices a lot of fog under the lens! I thought "why????" Then I remembered I went swimming with it Saturday night (few days ago). OK, not the smartest thing to do, but it sure was fun to see fish swim up to me then get spooked and swim away. While it didn't "leak" I guess it let in just enough moisture to the o-ring to create the fogging. Do I tend to take the IPX ratings a little too literal?



I have had condensation on the inside of multiple flashlight lenses. There are several ways to get rid of it but it is not unique to Eagletac.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Very interested in the TX25C. I notice the places that offer it for pre-order all say XML2. Does anybody know: Is the XPL HI on Eagletac's blog a speacial run, or the product listings need to be updated, or what?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

It's a special run. Do not confuse this with other LED's


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Looking at the blog posting again, it looks like that is just an experimental light. As I already have a dedomed tx25c2vn, this light is not as interesting now. . . .



gottawearshades said:


> Very interested in the TX25C. I notice the places that offer it for pre-order all say XML2. Does anybody know: Is the XPL HI on Eagletac's blog a speacial run, or the product listings need to be updated, or what?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

What i like about this is that it should be cool white. Similar to an SBT LED instead of neutral white.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> What i like about this is that it should be cool white. Similar to an SBT LED instead of neutral white.



Actually, the bin of these LEDs is listed as 3A, which is a nice 5500K range neutral emitter. I'm. really excited about these lights, especially the T25C2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

That means little when you take the dome off and replace it with a covering


----------



## Amelia (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> That means little when you take the dome off and replace it with a covering



Not true - these are not "dedomed" LEDs, but factory released parts made without a dome, binned by tint at the factory in their final domeless state.
After-factory de-doming an LED will decrease the color temperature (make it warmer), but these "factory dedomed" parts are not color temperature shifted... 3A tint will be just that in the final light... 3A neutral tint with about 5300K-5500K temp.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I think that I would like to Marry a 3A, but they're sooo hard to find:-(

-Chuck
or 2D or 3D


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Just like the SBT made without a dome. Not all bins are created equally, especially when driven hard. The factory will do it's best to correctly identity which bin it belongs to. However it's not an exact science. Which is why we find different colour temperatures within any given bin which varies greater than the official specs suggest.


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

They don't test them individually, so you can expect some variance.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Amelia (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> Just like the SBT made without a dome. Not all bins are created equally, especially when driven hard. The factory will do it's best to correctly identity which bin it belongs to. However it's not an exact science. Which is why we find different colour temperatures within any given bin which varies greater than the official specs suggest.





chuckhov said:


> They don't test them individually, so you can expect some variance.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck



True, but you can at least expect that something like a 3A neutral tinted HI emitter won't be up in the 7000K range or down in the deep orange warm zone. These new EagleTac lights should be reasonably neutral tinted, which pleases me just fine!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I am looking forward to this one too and having it tested in a lab.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> I am looking forward to this one too and having it tested in a lab.



Despite the "collection minimalization project" I've recently undertaken, I'm planning to buy a T25C2 HI emitter light the second they become available, and test it side-by-side with my EagleTac S200C2 (NW emitter) in real world night hiking conditions. I will publish a detailed comparison review here as soon as possible.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I'm on the same mission, trying not to buy any more lights, but it's not working and if Eagletac decide to do an TX25C2 version, i will buy that too. 

Lets hope the T25C2 performs well. The one i dedomed has a slight green tint to it :green:


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Despite the "collection minimalization project" I've recently undertaken, I'm planning to buy a T25C2 HI emitter light the second they become available, and test it side-by-side with my EagleTac S200C2 (NW emitter) in real world night hiking conditions. I will publish a detailed comparison review here as soon as possible.



Illuminationgear has the T25C2 HI up for preorder FYI.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

If they do I can't find it. Just the XM-L2.



Mr. Tone said:


> Illuminationgear has the T25C2 HI up for preorder FYI.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



gottawearshades said:


> If they do I can't find it. Just the XM-L2.



When I checked yesterday it was available in the drop down menu.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

T25C2 = Tempting!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

have had the XP-l(dome on)V5 T25C2 since it actually came out awhile ago. Bright as HELL. Excellent and defined beam profile, great throw for its size. Tint is refreshingly free of harsh purples etc and is quite white. Very happy with mine and hope the PD35TAC I just ordered can stack up to it quite honestly in terms of actual output and quality of beam profile. A true 1000+ lumen XP-L with great run time and regulation. Ordered mine from GG surprisingly I dont see it listed now


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> have had the XP-l(dome on)V5 T25C2 since it actually came out awhile ago. Bright as HELL. Excellent and defined beam profile, great throw for its size. Tint is refreshingly free of harsh purples etc and is quite white. Very happy with mine and hope the PD35TAC I just ordered can stack up to it quite honestly in terms of actual output and quality of beam profile. A true 1000+ lumen XP-L with great run time and regulation. Ordered mine from GG surprisingly I dont see it listed now



Yes, many good reports on the domed version - but these HI (High Intensity) domeless versions should be OVER THE TOP on throwy brightness! The specs so far show it keeping up with a S200C2,which is INSANE for a slim pocketable light! 

I'll know for sure on Friday - and I'll report on it here as soon as I do a comparison. I ordered my T25C2 HI today, and if the postal service isn't their typical incompetent bunch of morons, I'll have it in hand just before the 4th of July weekend! Good times.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I'll know for sure on Friday - and I'll report on it here as soon as I do a comparison. I ordered my T25C2 HI today, and if the postal service isn't their typical incompetent bunch of morons, I'll have it in hand just before the 4th of July weekend! Good times.



HAHA I'm preparing for disappointment.
*
Expected Delivery Day: Friday, July 3, 2015 *but experience tells me I shouldn't get too excited.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> HAHA I'm preparing for disappointment.
> *
> Expected Delivery Day: Friday, July 3, 2015 *but experience tells me I shouldn't get too excited.



You ordered one too, eh?
Great minds think alike!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> You ordered one too, eh?
> Great minds think alike!



No it's for my M43vn. But a few of these Eagletacs are really tempting!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> No it's for my M43vn. But a few of these Eagletacs are really tempting!



Ah... c'mon! S200C2 without the fat bezel? you KNOW you want one!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

My T25C2 XP-L HI arrived today and i consider it an upgrade for my older T20C2. The tint is great and it throws well for a compact 18650 light. It throws much better than my TX25C2 XM-L2 U2 (20k Lux).

I just wished the threads was anodised for lock-out.

I will definitely take this to the next CPF meet.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> My T25C2 XP-L HI arrived today and i consider it an upgrade for my older T20C2. The tint is great and it throws well for a compact 18650 light. It throws much better than my TX25C2 XM-L2 U2 (20k Lux).
> 
> I just wished the threads was anodised for lock-out.
> 
> I will definitely take this to the next CPF meet.



Oooohhhhhh! Nice!
Do you have a S200C2 or Armytek Predator(/Pro) to compare throw and spill to? Can you describe the tint / CCT? Any artifacts in the beam?
Itching for info...


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Ack! Where are the Tx25c w/ HI for sale now? Everywhere I look I see only XM-L2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Oooohhhhhh! Nice!
> Do you have a S200C2 or Armytek Predator(/Pro) to compare throw and spill to? Can you describe the tint / CCT? Any artifacts in the beam?
> Itching for info...



I no longer have my Eagletac S200C2 because a friend lost it, but i do have the Armytek Predator Pro XP-G2. First of all it's smaller and more compact than the Predator and early testing would certainly suggest the T25C2 XP-L HI throws further and has a more aesthetically pleasing beam profile. The transition between hot spot and side spill is very smooth and does not have the dark rings in the beam profile of my Armytek Predator. 

The T25C2 has a wider spill beam and a warmer colour temperature of 5200k on my unit. Personally my early impressions are very good. I believe this will warrant more testing with the proper controls in place to ensure accurate results.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



gottawearshades said:


> Ack! Where are the Tx25c w/ HI for sale now? Everywhere I look I see only XM-L2.



Don't know about the TX25C - I don't think that one is available with the HI domeless emitter.
The T25C2 HI can currently be found at Illumination Gear... and soon at Andrew and Amanda according to an email I got from them.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> I no longer have my Eagletac S200C2 because a friend lost it, but i do have the Armytek Predator Pro XP-G2. First of all it's smaller and more compact than the Predator and early testing would certainly suggest the T25C2 XP-L HI throws further and has a more aesthetically pleasing beam profile. The transition between hot spot and side spill is very smooth and does not have the dark rings in the beam profile of my Armytek Predator.
> 
> The T25C2 has a wider spill beam and a warmer colour temperature of 5200k on my unit. Personally my early impressions are very good. I believe this will warrant more testing with the proper controls in place to ensure accurate results.



Thank you! I eagerly await any further testing info you obtain on this light. Sounds like a complete winner so far!


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Don't know about the TX25C - I don't think that one is available with the HI domeless emitter.
> The T25C2 HI can currently be found at Illumination Gear... and soon at Andrew and Amanda according to an email I got from them.



Thanks.


----------



## Dukat (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

My T25C2 XP-L Hi Domeless from Illumination Gear is coming tomorrow (7/2).

I have a several year old TX25C2, believe it was before the XML2 upgrade, not positive. (Is there any way to verify what emitter is on it?)

Will post impressions after I compare the two.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

so when does the XP-L HI G25C2 hit? Whenever I go to these sites mentioned none of these lights are there


----------



## Amelia (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> so when does the XP-L HI G25C2 hit? Whenever I go to these sites mentioned none of these lights are there



Illumination Gear has the G25C2 HI in stock right now.
47,200 Lux... $120.00


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Yes, many good reports on the domed version - but these HI (High Intensity) domeless versions should be OVER THE TOP on throwy brightness! The specs so far show it keeping up with a S200C2,which is INSANE for a slim pocketable light!
> 
> I'll know for sure on Friday - and I'll report on it here as soon as I do a comparison. I ordered my T25C2 HI today, and if the postal service isn't their typical incompetent bunch of morons, I'll have it in hand just before the 4th of July weekend! Good times.



Awesome, Amelia, I will look forward to your thoughts on it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> My T25C2 XP-L HI arrived today and i consider it an upgrade for my older T20C2. The tint is great and it throws well for a compact 18650 light. It throws much better than my TX25C2 XM-L2 U2 (20k Lux).
> 
> I just wished the threads was anodised for lock-out.
> 
> I will definitely take this to the next CPF meet.



That's great to hear, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Dukat said:


> My T25C2 XP-L Hi Domeless from Illumination Gear is coming tomorrow (7/2).
> 
> I have a several year old TX25C2, believe it was before the XML2 upgrade, not positive. (Is there any way to verify what emitter is on it?)
> 
> Will post impressions after I compare the two.



The LED substrate will be green if it's XM-L and silver if it's XM-L2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*










I have removed the clip and grip ring to make mine a little more compact.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Nice pics the T25C2 is a very attractive light.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I now have a couple of T25C2 ordered from Illuminationgear. I got one with the XP-L HI and another with a neutral XM-L2. I bought the triple Nichia 219 module to go in the one with the XM-L2. I will have a T25C2 for throw and one for hi CRI neutral white flood


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Also picked up a T25C2 and an additional Nichia 219 module. You all know I hate cool whites, but let's see what the XP-L HI is all about. I'm guessing the Nichia will live in there 90% of the time 

BOOM...$120 impulse buy. Peer pressure :devil:


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Wasn't me this time - Blame Amelia for it

BTW, Mark... I'm really enjoying my new Acebeam K40M with MT-G2 5000k emitter.

Only 5 days from China by DHL!

Thanks, 
-Chuck


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Also picked up a T25C2 and an additional Nichia 219 module. You all know I hate cool whites, but let's see what the XP-L HI is all about.
> 
> BOOM...$120 impulse buy. Peer pressure :devil:



Tod informed me that the tint range is 3A. Since these shouldn't have the regular nasty tint shift they might actually appear as daylight white.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Tod informed me that the tint range is 3A. Since these shouldn't have the regular nasty tint shift they might actually appear as daylight white.



3A, I can handle that  My current favorite is the 3D. A littler warmer would be ideal, but even a little cooler isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Also picked up a T25C2 and an additional Nichia 219 module. You all know I hate cool whites, but let's see what the XP-L HI is all about. I'm guessing the Nichia will live in there 90% of the time
> 
> BOOM...$120 impulse buy. Peer pressure :devil:




"$1,120 worth of stuff I don't need, you guys made me do it!"


----------



## Dukat (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Received the T25C2 with the XP-L Hi Domeless thanks to Tod's quick turn-around from Illumination Gear!

Have to wait until it gets dark to compare the throw/flood to the TX25C2, however I can already tell the tint is much warmer than the XM-L. Walls and carpet look much more like their true color. Will compare the XP-L to the Nichia emitter tonight.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Dukat said:


> Received the T25C2 with the XP-L Hi Domeless thanks to Tod's quick turn-around from Illumination Gear!
> 
> Have to wait until it gets dark to compare the throw/flood to the TX25C2, however I can already tell the tint is much warmer than the XM-L. Walls and carpet look much more like their true color. Will compare the XP-L to the Nichia emitter tonight.



Eagerly awaiting your report!
I've been watching my USPS tracking like a hawk... so far so good! Looks like I actually will be getting my T25C2 HI tomorrow!


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> "$1,120 worth of stuff I don't need, you guys made me do it!"





The worst (best?) part is, I'll probably like both modules and I won't want to keep swapping them out, so I may end up with TWO of these flashlights!


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> 3A, I can handle that  My current favorite is the 3D. A littler warmer would be ideal, but even a little cooler isn't a deal breaker.



Excellent. More confirmation that these will be 3A tint. 3C is currently my favorite, but anything in the 3A-3D range is nice and neutral - my fave.



markr6 said:


> The worst (best?) part is, I'll probably like both modules and I won't want to keep swapping them out, so I may end up with TWO of these flashlights!



You KNOW it's going to happen...


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

This T25C2 will be my first domeless emitter (stock or modded), so I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> This T25C2 will be my first domeless emitter (stock or modded), so I can't wait to try it out.



I have a Vihn modded S200C2 with de-domed XP emitter. It's very impressive, but way too warm for my tastes. I'd guess it's around 3000K, very orange. I'm sure this is because of the de-doming tint shift, it's literally the warmest LED I've ever seen! Throws great though... almost as far as my stock TN32, quite impressive for a 1x18650 semi-pocketable light!

I think these new EagleTac T25C2 HI lights will be far more useful and practical though... way more pocketable and with a truly neutral tint... I'm more than willing to give up some throw distance as a tradeoff. I could very well be selling off my other "pocketable" throwers (well... actually, I'll probably keep a Predator Pro  ) if the T25C2 HI lives up to its specs! 

Aargh... can't wait for tomorrow's mail! :sick2:


----------



## Dukat (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Question about swapping modules before I try comparing the XP-L to the Nichia 219.. How do you protect the reflector and keep dust out when you remove the module since the glass stays with the light?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Dukat said:


> Question about swapping modules before I try comparing the XP-L to the Nichia 219.. How do you protect the reflector and keep dust out when you remove the module since the glass stays with the light?



I guess just work quickly and set it on a clean surface upside down? If it seems to be a problem, I could use my rocket air duster I have for my camera: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000L9OIQC/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Or do you mean during storage?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> The worst (best?) part is, I'll probably like both modules and I won't want to keep swapping them out, so I may end up with TWO of these flashlights!



That's exactly why I ordered two!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

after much thought I already own 6 Eagltacs and have been pretty happy with them all. Im just not seeing a big enough improvement with this short XP-L push on ET's behalf. Was gonna get the XP-L G25C2 but for less of a price the new Olight M23 out throws it and is simpler to use. The XP-L T25C2 I already do have is amazing enough as it is. Ive got the M2X and M3X Javelots and they are beyond amazing for their size and price. Already have the full kit G25C2 MkII anyways. Ill take the M23's 55,000+ candela over the G25C2 40,000+ and raise ET a de domed XP-L de domed GX25A3 THEN Ill be impressed


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

You have many fine lights and your T25C2 XP-L works just fine. If i was in your position i would probably do the same.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> after much thought I already own 6 Eagltacs and have been pretty happy with them all. Im just not seeing a big enough improvement with this short XP-L push on ET's behalf. Was gonna get the XP-L G25C2 but for less of a price the new Olight M23 out throws it and is simpler to use. The XP-L T25C2 I already do have is amazing enough as it is. Ive got the M2X and M3X Javelots and they are beyond amazing for their size and price. Already have the full kit G25C2 MkII anyways. Ill take the M23's 55,000+ candela over the G25C2 40,000+ and raise ET a de domed XP-L de domed GX25A3 THEN Ill be impressed



Don't dismiss the T25C2 "upgrade" option. Illumination Gear has the HI emitter drop-in available for somewhere around $50. Might be a good option for you since you already have a T25C2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Why does the XP-L HI have to be so good. I'm looking at the G25C2 XP-L HI lol i would expect this to do around 49k Lux. Nice point about the drop-in upgrade for the T25C2.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> Why does the XP-L HI have to be so good. I'm looking at the G25C2 XP-L HI lol i would expect this to do around 49k Lux. Nice point about the drop-in upgrade for the T25C2.



G25C2 XP-L HI: 47,200 Lux. Nice.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

once again I cannot find the T25C2 XP-L HI drop in anywhere. Will look again if I can find it Ill snatch it as I have 2 t25C2s to mess with the other is NW XML2


----------



## Amelia (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> once again I cannot find the T25C2 XP-L HI drop in anywhere. Will look again if I can find it Ill snatch it as I have 2 t25C2s to mess with the other is NW XML2



It's available at Illumination Gear for $49.95.

http://www.illuminationgear.com/EagleTac-T25C2-LED-MODULE-ETT25C2MODULE.htm

Select "XP-L HI (Domeless)" from the drop down menu.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

thanks for the link! Module found and ordered! Gonna drop it into my NW XML2 T25C2 should be interesting to compare the XP-L HI with the same output yet twice the throw


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

^

Let us know how you like it once you get it and give it a good comparison. I am really excited about getting mine, too. I am also excited about the T25C2 that I will plop the triple Nichia 219 module in. I really went crazy with purchases and got the M30LC2C with triple Nichia 219 on the way as well.


----------



## Dukat (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Tried the new light today. I was unable to find something far enough in my yard to test the max throw, but at equal distance of approximately 250 feet the XP-L Hi Domeless vs the TX25C2 was noticeably brighter.

At close range (10-30 feet) the hot spot is a little tighter than the TX25.
I expected to loose quite a bit of flood angle but doesn't appear to be the case. It's tighter but nothing I would have noticed without side by side comparisons.

The color of the XP-L Hi Domeless appears slightly cooler than the Nichia 219 (I am partially colorblind so take that with a grain of salt).

Both the XP-L and Nichia are my first non-cool emitters.
At first standard cool color appears better to me, but when looking at plants I was shocked at the difference the more neutral emitters made in bringing out true color. At first glance the XP-L temperature appears perfect to me. The Nichia is a little warmer than I like, but I may 'warm' up to it.

I love the flood the triple Nichia produces which introduces the problem of which emitter to keep in. 
Flood is probably more useful for my primary uses around the house, yard, walks/hikes, but throw is just cool to have.

Markr6's idea of getting 2 lights is tempting


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 2, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Dukat said:


> Markr6's idea of getting 2 lights is tempting



That's what I did and then some. Thanks for sharing your impressions.


----------



## LessDark (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Has anyone ordered the M30LC2C with nichias? Or the XML version for throw? Looks tempting!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



LessDark said:


> Has anyone ordered the M30LC2C with nichias? Or the XML version for throw? Looks tempting!



I also ordered the M30LC2C with Nichias and will definitely give my impressions after I get it. It will probably be Monday or Tuesday before I get the new lights due to the holiday.


----------



## LessDark (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Great! I'm looking forward to your impression, I'm on the fence between this one and the Nitecore EC4S...


Mr. Tone said:


> I also ordered the M30LC2C with Nichias and will definitely give my impressions after I get it. It will probably be Monday or Tuesday before I get the new lights due to the holiday.


----------



## Croquette (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I expected a d25lc2 in titanium with the xpl HI...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

cannot wait to compare my XP-L V5 T25C2 to the incoming XP-L HI module for my other T25C2. The standard V5 T25C2 is amazing as it is


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> cannot wait to compare my XP-L V5 T25C2 to the incoming XP-L HI module for my other T25C2. The standard V5 T25C2 is amazing as it is



Just returned from picking up my T25C2 at the post office. I can't wait to compare it to my stock S200C2 and Vihn modded S200C2vn tonight! So far, seems pretty nice - does a dark hallway really well!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Just returned from picking up my T25C2 at the post office. I can't wait to compare it to my stock S200C2 and Vihn modded S200C2vn tonight! So far, seems pretty nice - does a dark hallway really well!


All the spiders in Amelia's house, are blind.


Edit, forgot my 😀😀👍


----------



## Amelia (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



WarRaven said:


> All the spiders in Amelia's house, are blind.



And suntanned.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Just returned from picking up my T25C2 at the post office. I can't wait to compare it to my stock S200C2 and Vihn modded S200C2vn tonight! So far, seems pretty nice - does a dark hallway really well!



We're waiting........


----------



## Amelia (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> We're waiting........



Well here ya go then! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403786-Comparison-Review-EagleTac-T25C2-HI-vs-S200C2


----------



## Dukat (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Well here ya go then!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403786-Comparison-Review-EagleTac-T25C2-HI-vs-S200C2



Great review Amelia, thanks!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Well here ya go then!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?403786-Comparison-Review-EagleTac-T25C2-HI-vs-S200C2



Great review, thanks!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I received my new Eagletac lights this morning so I will give a few quick thoughts. The beam and tint on the T25C2 with XP-L HI are really nice. It is sunny here and I took it outside and it appears very similar to daylight.  The T25C2 with the Nichia 219 module has beautiful tint and color rendering as expected with good output to boot. The M30LC2C with Nichia 219 also has great tint and a tight hotspot plus good output. I can't comment on useable throw until having some time with them in the dark outside. The tint on the XP-L HI will probably satisfy most neutral and cool white tint lovers. The XP-L HI doesn't have the nasty tint shift like other Cree LEDs so the beam looks the same tint throughout all portions. :twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The XP-L HI has GOT to show up in the GX25A3 and SX25A6 thatd be sick! Im actually quite surprised those werent the first lights done.


----------



## LessDark (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> I received my new Eagletac lights this morning so I will give a few quick thoughts. The beam and tint on the T25C2 with XP-L HI are really nice. It is sunny here and I took it outside and it appears very similar to daylight.  The T25C2 with the Nichia 219 module has beautiful tint and color rendering as expected with good output to boot. The M30LC2C with Nichia 219 also has great tint and a tight hotspot plus good output. I can't comment on useable throw until having some time with them in the dark outside. The tint on the XP-L HI will probably satisfy most neutral and cool white tint lovers. The XP-L HI doesn't have the nasty tint shift like other Cree LEDs so the beam looks the same tint throughout all portions. :twothumbs



Ah you are a lucky guy with those new lights, want to share a few pictures of them?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> The XP-L HI has GOT to show up in the GX25A3 and SX25A6 thatd be sick! Im actually quite surprised those werent the first lights done.



I don't see why they wouldn't offer it as an option in all their lights with 1" or more reflector diameters. My guess is they are feeling out sales potential by just getting their feet wet with a few models first. Hopefully more will follow.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



LessDark said:


> Ah you are a lucky guy with those new lights, want to share a few pictures of them?



I will try to do that for you guys. After having some use at night I can say that all these options are really nice.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Anybody else think the m30lc2c would be even more impressive if it had XPL's in it? I would rather have the XPL HD for flood but I bet the XPL HI would give even better throw than the XPGs


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

T25C2 XP-L HI and Triple Nichia module is here! Quick dirty shots from my office below.

+ Looks like the usual high EagleTac quality.
+ Forward clicky, nice idiot-proof UI via twist head
+ Throw looks good but I will have to wait until night to compare with my S200C2. I have serious doubts and I'm not too impressed so far, but I'm in a 12'x8' office 

-/+ IMO, the holster is overkill. I usually like over-engineered holsters, but this thing is massive. I bet most people would like it, but I prefer sleek holsters more for protection instead of something on a belt.
- That 4th semi-hidden mode is KILLING ME! Not a deal breaker since this is not a light I find myself using at a super low mode, but come on!! It's just the principle of the thing. Why?!?! From EagleTac:

_Turn the head to access all three output levels. You can pre-select your desired output before turning on the light. For the lowest hidden output, start from head loose, tight and loose the head to enter the lowest output setting. *This setting is especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision. *_(my emphasis) Seriously??? How the hell are you preserving night vision by being forced to use TWO BRIGHTER modes before getting into the lowest mode?!SO rediculous it's funny!




















T25C2 LEFT || Zebralight SC600w II L2 RIGHT.

In person, the spot/spill transition is not so "ringy", especially on the outter edge. My iPhone just emphasized that for some reason. A little green, but without comparing you probably wouldn't know it. (~ 3A or 3B) 

And yes, the tint on my SC600w _is _that badass


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> - That 4th semi-hidden mode is KILLING ME! Not a deal breaker since this is not a light I find myself using at a super low mode, but come on!! It's just the principle of the thing. Why?!?! From EagleTac:
> 
> _Turn the head to access all three output levels. You can pre-select your desired output before turning on the light. For the lowest hidden output, start from head loose, tight and loose the head to enter the lowest output setting. *This setting is especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision. *_(my emphasis) Seriously??? How the hell are you preserving night vision by being forced to use TWO BRIGHTER modes before getting into the lowest mode?!SO rediculous it's funny!



I agree, I wish they would have stuck with the same UI as the 4 mode G25CII MKII or even the 3 mode S200C2 UI. Not being able to access the lowest mode directly from off does nothing to preserve night vision. It still adds value for extra runtime but I wish it were accessible from off.

Oh, and you know better than to directly compare tints. Whenever I do that I end up being satisfied with nothing


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Oh, and you know better than to directly compare tints. Whenever I do that I end up being satisfied with nothing



So true! This is always an unfair comparison though. Sometimes I feel like Zebralight heard me whining and snuck a Nichia 219 5000K in my light


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> So true! This is always an unfair comparison though. Sometimes I feel like Zebralight heard me whining and snuck a Nichia 219 5000K in my light



Did you try the triple Nichia drop-in yet? I am loving it as it is a wall of neutral hi cri goodness. The output is really good and I am surprised at the amount of throw it has. Of course it's not a thrower by any stretch of the word but it does reach farther than I expected. Up close it is a nice, huge hotspot.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Did you try the triple Nichia drop-in yet? I am loving it as it is a wall of neutral hi cri goodness. The output is really good and I am surprised at the amount of throw it has. Of course it's not a thrower by any stretch of the word but it does reach farther than I expected. Up close it is a nice, huge hotspot.



No good!! I couldn't believe it when I tried it. I'm a Nichia 219 freak but this was a total surprise. Dim, dingy, yellowish similar to a Zebralight XM-L2 NW I once had. I don't know what's going on here but it seems under-driven. I thought maybe I was just spoiled after using my ~4000lm M43vn with the 219B @ 5000K, but I don't think so. All my other Nichia 4500K emitters are much better too.

We're not talking huge $$ here, but hopefully I can return it. I wouldn't feel comfortable selling here. It was just an impulse buy for me...I'm a Nichia 219 sucker


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> No good!! I couldn't believe it when I tried it. I'm a Nichia 219 freak but this was a total surprise. Dim, dingy, yellowish similar to a Zebralight XM-L2 NW I once had. I don't know what's going on here but it seems under-driven. I thought maybe I was just spoiled after using my ~4000lm M43vn with the 219B @ 5000K, but I don't think so. All my other Nichia 4500K emitters are much better too.
> 
> We're not talking huge $$ here, but hopefully I can return it. I wouldn't feel comfortable selling here. It was just an impulse buy for me...I'm a Nichia 219 sucker



That's odd, I am sorry your experience isn't better with it. Mine is brighter than my 1 mode Sportac triple 219 and of course this regulates better on 1x18650. I have been happy with the Sportac one and this is similar but brighter. My Sportac model also has the Nichia 219A and the module contains the 219B. I got the Sportac right when they first came out.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I'm really into EagleTac lately! I'll need to keep the MX30L3 on my list and watch for someone to carry the NW version.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Just noticed there will be new SX30___ models :twothumbs As usual, a nice selection of emitters there for the SX and MX series!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Nice find


----------



## Amelia (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> No good!! I couldn't believe it when I tried it. I'm a Nichia 219 freak but this was a total surprise. Dim, dingy, yellowish similar to a Zebralight XM-L2 NW I once had. I don't know what's going on here but it seems under-driven. I thought maybe I was just spoiled after using my ~4000lm M43vn with the 219B @ 5000K, but I don't think so. All my other Nichia 4500K emitters are much better too.
> 
> We're not talking huge $$ here, but hopefully I can return it. I wouldn't feel comfortable selling here. It was just an impulse buy for me...I'm a Nichia 219 sucker



I'm sorry to hear that! I just finished testing my N219 triple for T25C2 that arrived today. Bright and beautiful, on the highest level it's good for at least 100 yards of nice floody useful light. Slightly rosy tint too, first time I've ever seen that in a Nichia 219! I like it so much I'm probably going to buy another T25C2 host for it to live in! 

Try exchanging yours - I'll bet you just got a bad one.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! I just finished testing my N219 triple for T25C2 that arrived today. Bright and beautiful, on the highest level it's good for at least 100 yards of nice floody useful light. Slightly rosy tint too, first time I've ever seen that in a Nichia 219! I like it so much I'm probably going to buy another T25C2 host for it to live in!
> 
> Try exchanging yours - I'll bet you just got a bad one.



I sent it back. Even if I liked it more, the swapping is more work than I though and I know I will eventually break a lens.

It sure pays to buy from a great dealer. They will be getting future business from me!

BTW, if anyone is curious I did some beamshots of the S200C2 vs T25C2 here


----------



## Berneck1 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Got my D25a Titanium today! Loving it! It's a nice looking light...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! I just finished testing my N219 triple for T25C2 that arrived today. Bright and beautiful, on the highest level it's good for at least 100 yards of nice floody useful light. Slightly rosy tint too, first time I've ever seen that in a Nichia 219! I like it so much I'm probably going to buy another T25C2 host for it to live in!
> 
> Try exchanging yours - I'll bet you just got a bad one.




That's good to hear, Amelia. I am really happy with mine, too. It's a keeper and I am glad I got two T25C2.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Berneck1 said:


> Got my D25a Titanium today! Loving it! It's a nice looking light...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Yes, the new titanium models are very attractive. Which emitter did you get?


----------



## Berneck1 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I just went with the XP-L Cool. Serves my needs just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Are you running it on AA or 14500?


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> after much thought I already own 6 Eagltacs and have been pretty happy with them all. Im just not seeing a big enough improvement with this short XP-L push on ET's behalf. Was gonna get the XP-L G25C2 but for less of a price the new Olight M23 out throws it and is simpler to use. The XP-L T25C2 I already do have is amazing enough as it is. Ive got the M2X and M3X Javelots and they are beyond amazing for their size and price. Already have the full kit G25C2 MkII anyways. Ill take the M23's 55,000+ candela over the G25C2 40,000+ and raise ET a de domed XP-L de domed GX25A3 THEN Ill be impressed



I finally got the bug for a small thrower, but I am having trouble deciding between the ET G25C2 XP-L HI (domeless) and the Olight M23. I have not seen any number on the throw distance of the ET. I think the operation of the M23 sounds a little better than the ET. I prefer the dimensions of the ET assuming that the throw capability is close to the M23. What are the other reasons to buy one versus the other (please don't try to tempt me to just buy both).


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> I finally got the bug for a small thrower, but I am having trouble deciding between the ET G25C2 XP-L HI (domeless) and the Olight M23. I have not seen any number on the throw distance of the ET. I think the operation of the M23 sounds a little better than the ET. I prefer the dimensions of the ET assuming that the throw capability is close to the M23. What are the other reasons to buy one versus the other (please don't try to tempt me to just buy both).



I saw that M23 after getting my T25C2 HI. I thought, oh no! But I'm happy with the decision. I like the most compact form possible; the M23 has that fatter head. Still not a BIG light though.

On Illumination Gear's site, it says for the T25C2 HI:
AVAILABLE FOR LIMITED TIME: CREE XP-L V5 "HI" Domeless LED
33,600 LUX, 1,150 Lumen, with 50% further (2xLUX) beam distance over XM-L2 LED.

So let's call it *524m *(262m x 2) That sounds a little generous IMO, but can't say for sure using first hand evidence. It looks similar to my S200C2 which does 381m, so could it go another 143m? Maybe.

Olight M23: *470m*


----------



## cp2315 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

No offense Mark but your calc is not right. 33600 lux converts to square root of (33600/0.25) = 366 m.
M23 is definitely the winner for throw. But its tint is probably not as good as real XPL HI.


----------



## scs (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

According to the formula: cd/distance[m]^2 = 0.25 lux; "distance" being the throw distance
doesn't 2x cd or 2x lux then mean sqrt(2)=1.4 times the throw distance.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



cp2315 said:


> No offense Mark but your calc is not right. 33600 lux converts to square root of (33600/0.25) = 366 m.
> M23 is definitely the winner for throw. But its tint is probably not as good as real XPL HI.



No problem at all. I just assumed 2x as much throw. I don't know much about the math; 2x did seem too good to be true. I think it could have been worded better on the site, though.


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



cp2315 said:


> No offense Mark but your calc is not right. 33600 lux converts to square root of (33600/0.25) = 366 m.
> M23 is definitely the winner for throw. But its tint is probably not as good as real XPL HI.


So the difference isn't that much: 436 m for the M23 (per Olight website) versus 366 m for the ET. As far as I could tell, it looks like IlluminationGear is the only vendor that seems to have the ET G25C2 XP-L HI in stock?


----------



## scs (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> So the difference isn't that much: 436 m for the M23 (per Olight website) versus 366 m for the ET. As far as I could tell, it looks like IlluminationGear is the only vendor that seems to have the ET G25C2 XP-L HI in stock?



Andrew-Amanda has it too.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> No problem at all. I just assumed 2x as much throw. I don't know much about the math; 2x did seem too good to be true. I think it could have been worded better on the site, though.



EagleTac has published specs on the actual throw distance of the T25C2 HI... but it's on an obscure "flashaholics" page not linked to the main product. In essence, the T25C2 HI has IDENTICAL throw specs to the S200C2 - but with a slightly smaller spill angle and hotspot. I also considered the OL M23, but what I was really looking for was a light without the large bezel, so even though the M23 throws a bit farther, the T25C2 is just all around a better choice for my needs. I really love the tint too! 

Besides, I have not yet found ANY situation with either the S200C2 or T25C2 HI where I was wishing it threw farther... both lights go beyond my needs and expectations.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

got the XP-L HI module for my T25C2 and the difference is amazing. Running off of 2x18650 it just cranks. Using my TK32 as a visual yardstick Id put the XP-L HI module closer to 36000 candela. Am pretty torn on G25C2 XP-L HI vs the M23. Olights website has the M23 cranking almost the exact same candela as the G25C2 HI yet other websites have the M23 pushing 55000 candela. Am very very happy with my XP-L T25C2 it actually seems to crank harder and further with 2x18650 and I already have the underrated TK32. Am waiting for an independent test of the M23 or G25C2 XP-L HI to get some real world numbers before I buy. Granted I already have a 4D cell Mag with the 700+ OTF lumen Malkoff drop in that is easily pushing 55-60k but was hoping for something to come along in a small form factor within the 55-56k range. I already have the full on kit G25C2 MkII so that makes the XP-L HI version even more appealing as I love running the adapter, filters etc so I already have all that ready to go onto the XP-L HI version. Cannot stress enough how huge of a difference the XP-L HI module made in my T25C2. Even with the extender its with me everywhere I go. I love my TK32 as well but the size of the head makes it non EDC friendly. Lastly just ordered the turbo head for my MX25L2 SST-90 and cannot wait to blast 2200+ OTF lumens at 160000 candela.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I too am finding it difficult to choose between the Olight M23 and Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HI. At the moment i am slightly favouring the M23.


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> EagleTac has published specs on the actual throw distance of the T25C2 HI... but it's on an obscure "flashaholics" page not linked to the main product. In essence, the T25C2 HI has IDENTICAL throw specs to the S200C2 - but with a slightly smaller spill angle and hotspot. I also considered the OL M23, but what I was really looking for was a light without the large bezel, so even though the M23 throws a bit farther, the T25C2 is just all around a better choice for my needs. I really love the tint too!
> 
> Besides, I have not yet found ANY situation with either the S200C2 or T25C2 HI where I was wishing it threw farther... both lights go beyond my needs and expectations.


So after all that you didn't tell us what the actual EagleTac published specs are?


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> I too am finding it difficult to choose between the Olight M23 and Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HI. At the moment i am slightly favouring the M23.


Okay - I pretty much made up my mind on the ET G25C2 XP-L HI - so why favor the M23 - just need to know so I can get more conflicted over which one I like better.


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> Andrew-Amanda has it too.


I didn't see a coupon code for Andrew-Amanda on the CPF Marketplace coupon post? Do they have a CPF coupon code?


----------



## scs (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

FWIW, one person's impressions of the "old" versions:


----------



## scs (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> I didn't see a coupon code for Andrew-Amanda on the CPF Marketplace coupon post? Do they have a CPF coupon code?



I don't think so.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> So after all that you didn't tell us what the actual EagleTac published specs are?



Actually, I did... Post #37 on page 2 of this thread. 



Amelia said:


> Oh YEAH!!!!
> 
> T25C2 with HI emitter:
> 33,600 Lux, 400 Yd./366 M. Beam.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I want to pick up a G25C2 MKII with HI once I can scrape together the funds. I really like the two with neutral white XM-L2 that I already have. They are both mounted so I need one to have laying around, too.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> FWIW, one person's impressions of the "old" versions:




Yes, Eagletac very masculine. Other light too feminine.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> Okay - I pretty much made up my mind on the ET G25C2 XP-L HI - so why favor the M23 - just need to know so I can get more conflicted over which one I like better.



I work with the military and LE and i just prefer lock-out facility. That's why i am slightly favoring the M23. I even tried to obtain a body of the 1st gen G25C2 to achieve lock-out, but no luck


----------



## markr6 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> EagleTac has published specs on the actual throw distance of the T25C2 HI... but it's on an obscure "flashaholics" page not linked to the main product. In essence, the T25C2 HI has IDENTICAL throw specs to the S200C2 - but with a slightly smaller spill angle and hotspot. I also considered the OL M23, but what I was really looking for was a light without the large bezel, so even though the M23 throws a bit farther, the T25C2 is just all around a better choice for my needs. I really love the tint too!
> 
> Besides, I have not yet found ANY situation with either the S200C2 or T25C2 HI where I was wishing it threw farther... both lights go beyond my needs and expectations.



I agree completely. I think I mentioned it in my comparison thread - I really can't tell the difference in throw between the S200C2 and T25C2 (awesome light!)


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Actually, I did... Post #37 on page 2 of this thread.


How could I have missed Post #37? Thanks for all your good information - definitely helped me decide. I placed an order for the ET T25C2 XP-L HI this morning


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> Okay - I pretty much made up my mind on the ET G25C2 XP-L HI - so why favor the M23 - just need to know so I can get more conflicted over which one I like better.


If you need something more versatile I think G25C2 would be much better choice because of much better mode spacing. Changing between modes is also easier. Since real world throw is about the same I'd personally get the Eagletac.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



phantom23 said:


> If you need something more versatile I think G25C2 would be much better choice because of much better mode spacing. Changing between modes is also easier. Since real world throw is about the same I'd personally get the Eagletac.



I agree with what you said and I also find the G25C2 to be a more attractive light than the M23, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## chuckhov (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I really can't see what the debate is about???

The guy with the video Clearly stated that the Eagletac is simply more Manly.

All you have to do, is figure out who you really are, and then buy accordingly.

As for me - There are other lights that I find more compelling

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> EagleTac has published specs on the actual throw distance of the T25C2 HI... but it's on an obscure "flashaholics" page not linked to the main product. In essence, the T25C2 HI has IDENTICAL throw specs to the S200C2 - but with a slightly smaller spill angle and hotspot. I also considered the OL M23, but what I was really looking for was a light without the large bezel, so even though the M23 throws a bit farther, the T25C2 is just all around a better choice for my needs. I really love the tint too!
> 
> Besides, I have not yet found ANY situation with either the S200C2 or T25C2 HI where I was wishing it threw farther... both lights go beyond my needs and expectations.





Ned-L said:


> So after all that you didn't tell us what the actual EagleTac published specs are?





Ned-L said:


> Okay - I pretty much made up my mind on the ET G25C2 XP-L HI - so why favor the M23 - just need to know so I can get more conflicted over which one I like better.





Amelia said:


> Actually, I did... Post #37 on page 2 of this thread.





Ned-L said:


> How could I have missed Post #37? Thanks for all your good information - definitely helped me decide. I placed an order for the ET T25C2 XP-L HI this morning



Ned .., Man ..!!!!

You were asking for the G25C2 XP-L HI specs, to help you decide between G25C2 and M23, got answered repeatedly about T25C2, mis indicated to the post #37 which does not include the complete specs of (G25C2 , T25C2) HI, instead of simply inicate you to my original #36 post which has the link of the specs from the "Official Eagletac Website" and not an obscure in any way (check the website under the "Flasholics Arena" link on the bottom right of the front page), which have lead you to change your mind after you have decided to get the G25C2, and instead getting the T25C2 which you ALLREADY HAVE !! and you could just easily buy a XP-L HI module for it !!!

Man here is the link AGAIN 

http://www.eagletac.com/html/contact/features/6-19-2015.html

have a look at it, compare the specs, look carefully at the two beam profile pictures, see how much cleaner and throwier the beam of G25C2 is, the thing that tells you how mutch beter is the shape of the reflector and head of G25C2 than the T25C2's are.

I actually did not want to say that before but when comparing those two, if you are not looking for module swapping, then the G25C2 Mk2 ( XP-L HI or XM-L2 ) is a mutch mutch superior flashlight in all means , it has the same weight, same size, the best looking flashlight IMO, beter beam, more throw, beter UI, beter bezel, best colour filters method ... Etc, do you really consider a 0.6 cm (6 mm) in head diameter a deciding factor ??!!


*Edited* (typing mistake) I corrected the measuring unit to 0.65 cm instead of fault 0.65 mm ( Seriously !! I Don't think i could have meant that nano size )


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

For every one come here looking for the specs and beam prfile of Eagletac G25C2 mk2 XP-L HI or T25C2 XP-L HI , here is the link from the Official Website of Eagletac

http://www.eagletac.com/html/contact/features/6-19-2015.html


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

About Olight M23 HI 's claimed *55000 cd / 470 m *, compared to the claimed *47000 cd / 435 m* of Eagletac G25C2 HI , i say time will tell, and i could be wrong and Olight's numbers proves to be true, but what does that mean ?? 

To me nothing, i go with the beter light in my eye always.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

'Midnight.Sun' come on, 33 posts in a row? Use 'edit' function.

Higher cd number means that Olight should have better throw but I wouldn't be surprised if they both turn out to be equal. That's why I'd go with G25C2 because in my opinion it has better UI.

PS. Both T25C2 and G25C2 have clean beam profiles, G25C2 has bigger reflector and tighter spot.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Hi "phantom23"  I got a little firey in those 3 posts.

I couldn't help getting gigged by the idea that the poor guy was asking about G25, got swayed into T25, one of the answers was that Eagletac has published the "throwing specs of T25" like that they have shreaded the specs page in half and throw the half he was asking for in the garbage, how can someone ignore another's question like that !!

I agree with you completely that Eagletac has beter UI than Olight, especially if you are -like me- looking from a tactical perspective. I started a thread about "suggestions for the improvement of G25C2" into MKIII, i would love to hear your opinion about it.

I didn't say T25C2 don't have clean beam, i said that G25C2's is cleaner and more throwy, look at the specs pics and the T25's pic that "Markr6" posted in the page 5, its beam has 3 circles between the hotspot and the spill, on lower levels in close range illumination, i like more the beams that has smooth transition from hotspot to spill, like with G25C2.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> Ned .., Man ..!!!!
> 
> You were asking for the G25C2 XP-L HI specs, to help you decide between G25C2 and M23, got answered repeatedly about T25C2, mis indicated to the post #37 which does not include the complete specs of (G25C2 , T25C2) HI, instead of simply inicate you to my original #36 post which has the link of the specs from the "Official Eagletac Website" and not an obscure in any way (check the website under the "Flasholics Arena" link on the bottom left of the front page), which have lead you to change your mind after you have decided to get the G25C2, and instead getting the T25C2 which you ALLREADY HAVE !! and you could just easily buy a XP-L HI module for it !!!
> 
> ...



Midnight_Sun,

A little bit of misinformation in your post, my friend. I feel the need to put some things straight.

First off, my post then Ned's request for specs was about the T25C2 HI light ONLY, the G25C2 and M23 were not part of that particular discussion. I supplied him with the specs he was after, no more... no less.

Next, you state that there is a "0.65 mm" difference in head diameter between the T25C2 and G25C2. This is not only grossly incorrect (0.65mm is about the thickness of a credit card), but it also rather rudely dismisses a VERY important deciding factor for many of us when comparing those 2 lights. The actual difference between the 2 lights is closer to 1/4 inch, which is HUGE if you are carrying, pocketing, putting into and taking out of a backpack pouch, and generally USING the light in a real-world outdoors situation for hours on end... instead of just comparing specs while the lights sit on a shelf in between infrequent back yard beam tests. I have been using a handheld light as a backup to my headlamp when night hiking for longer than I care to admit - and if there's one thing I've learned by doing this it is that EVERY OUNCE and EVERY MILLIMETER counts at the end of a tiring 10 mile hike. When you're shaky and exhausted from going up and down ravines and scrambling around boulder-strewn remains of poorly maintained trails, every stupid edge that snags and every flashlight bezel that doesn't want to fit in a backpack pouch next to the main pocket crammed with other paraphanelia becomes a MAJOR DRAG and makes you long for something like a tiny smooth slick AAA maglight from the bad-old-days! 

Finally, the beam quality of the T25C2 is fantastic - a few small defects like just about every other LED light in the universe, but overall a very nice smooth even beam that makes me very happy to use it. While I do not personally have a G25C2 to compare it to, I can say with almost 100% certainty that the G25C2 beam would probably not bring anything amazing and new in the beam quality department to the table... it might be a bit better, but the T25C2 is definitely no slouch!

Different people have different needs with respect to lighting tools, for some people the G25C2 is the superior tool, while others (myself included) it is worth giving up a bit of throw and living with a lesser UI if it means we can have the more compact bezel dimensions, shorter length, and lower weight of the T25C2.

Not meaning to be too harsh here in my critique of your post, but please keep in mind that sarcastically dismissing a bezel size difference as insignificant is really kind of telling some of us that our particular needs in a lighting tool are irrelevant, and that only your preferences matter. Not really a good way to present yourself...


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> Midnight_Sun,
> 
> A little bit of misinformation in your post, my friend. I feel the need to put some things straight.
> 
> ...



I didn't ignore the bezel difference that was a typing mistake i meant 0.65 cm ( 6.5 mm) and i'll correct it, you can't really believe that i intentionally did that huge mistake. About the length and weight do you want to say that 8 GRAMS in wight and 4 MM in length makes any difference, i don't think so, thats my opinion.

I totally respected your need for the smaller bezel, and never said a thing about that, i don't remember my self trying to convince you in bigger flashlights heads, and respected other people needs for that as well. But "Ned" was looking for G25C2 specs and was looking for comparison between G25 and M23, and you answered him on T25 and its equivalence with S200, any one can see that from the beginning of his posts in this thread, you knew where he can find it. 
I didn't criticise only your enthusiasm about T25 , i criticised the others as well , all the people that kept answering him about T25, nothing personal, and i would not see somthing like that and close my mouth , sorry.

I don't want word war here , i like your posts and hiking adventures and always read you, i respect every body else the same way as well.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> I didn't ignore the bezel difference that was a typing mistake i meant 0.65 cm ( 6.5 mm) and i'll correct it, you can't realy belive that i intentionally did that huge mistake. About the hight and weight do you want to say that 8 GRAMS in wight and 4 MM in length makes any different, i don't think so, thats my opinion.
> 
> I totally respect your need for the smaller bezel, and otheres needs for that as well, but "Ned" was looking for G25C2 specs and as looking for comparement between G25 and M23, and you answered him on T25 and its equivalence with S200, any one can see that from the biggening of his postes in this thread, you knew where he can find it, but i didn't criticise only your enthusiasm about T25 , i criticised the others as well , all the people that kept answering him about T25, nothing personal and would not see somthing like that and close my muth , sorry.
> 
> ...



Ahh... I understand on the 0.65mm - at first I thought you just picked some random tiny mm measurement to be sarcastic. My mistake... I didn't think you meant 6.5mm.

Anyway, no worries, I don't want to "war" with anyone here about anything. Just want to talk about lights! 

Peace.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

You are wonderful 

Heheheh "Peace" indeed, we are all Flashlightaholics here :wave:


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> You are a wonderful



My dog thinks so... everyone else thinks I'm a dingbat! 

Thanks.


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> I didn't say T25C2 don't have clean beam, i said that G25C2's is cleaner and more throwy, look at the specs pics and the T25's pic that "Markr6" posted in the page 5, its beam has 3 circles between the hotspot and the spill, on lower levels in close range illumination, i like more the beams that has smooth transition from hotspot to spill, like with G25C2.


Those "rings" are called corona and I love it, it makes beam more pleasant and useful. I also agree with 'Amelia' about the dimensions. On paper they're pretty similar but in your hand G25C2 is noticeably bulkier. You can see it on this picture (by 'andreas0401'):







PS. I'm one of a few people that want both good size and UI so I'm not ready to give up better UI for smaller size. It's a shame that T25C2 and especially TX25C2 have so messed up UIs.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Yes, and i agree with both of you on the head size difference, and i showed that in my post ( unfortunately with typing error i typed 0.65 mm instead of 0.65 cm ) i couldn't have meant that nano size.

Every thing else is identical : 

G25C2 mk2. ( 150 mm x 25 mm body ) 138 grams 
Agree on head 39.5 mm
T25C2. ( 146 mm x 25.4 mm body ) 130 grams 
Yes head 33 mm

The thing is G25 has so many tactical features, which are not our discussion right now, thats why i like it better.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

"Amelia"

I don't know what dingbat is, but dingbat you are not, you are sportive lady.

little pat for the dogs 

Oh i just translated dingbat, ofcourse not. Completely the opposite.
Please accept my apology if i bothered you today, i didn't mean too at all, or else i would be the dingbat for sure, i really enjoy reading your posts, a total fan.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

"Amelia"

I just did a quick round up on Ned's posts in this thread, and you were among the last members to talk with him about T25, many other members started before you and maybe lead you in that direction.
When i pointed that issue i meant the hall situation in general, i never meant you in person, i meant all the otheres, just couldn't remember who said what, mabe it happened that i mentioned some of your words, it was unintentional, *i quoted every one but the posting mechanism did not take more than 5 i guess, belive me i quoted many before you but yours happen to come up first*, so again sorry for the misunderstanding between us today, ill go to sleep now hopping that you have forgot all about it.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Midnight.Sun said:


> "Amelia"
> 
> I just did a quick round up on Ned's posts in this thread, and you were among the last members to talk with him about T25, many other members started before you and maybe lead you in that direction.
> When i pointed that issue i meant the hall situation in general, i never meant you in person, i meant all the otheres, just couldn't remember who said what, mabe it happened that i mentioned some of your words, i apologise for that, it was unintentional, i quoted every one but the posting mechanism did not take more than 4 i guess, belive me i quoted many before you but yours happen to come up first, so again sorry if i bothered you.
> ...



It's all good! 

We're all just imperfect humans, trying to discuss and digest WAY too much info considering the size of our monkey brains!


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> It's all good!
> 
> We're all just imperfect humans, trying to discuss and digest WAY too much info considering the size of our monkey brains!



Right said ..

Good night


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I regret not buying the Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HI, as they are sold out in the UK. The alternative Olight M23 UT is $160 here. #flashaholicproblems


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> I regret not buying the Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HI, as they are sold out in the UK. The alternative Olight M23 UT is $160 here. #flashaholicproblems



That's too bad. Is shipping crazy expensive to the UK from the US?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> That's too bad. Is shipping crazy expensive to the UK from the US?[/QUOTE
> 
> Shipping is a lot, plus i would need to pay tax and more money just to be notified that i owe them for tax.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> Mr. Tone said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad. Is shipping crazy expensive to the UK from the US?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ned-L (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> It's all good!
> 
> We're all just imperfect humans, trying to discuss and digest WAY too much info considering the size of our monkey brains!



Sorry for the delayed response, I was away from my computer for about a week. Yes - as Amelia said "It's all good!" I don't remember at what point I changed my preference from the G25 to the T25, but my T25 arrived and I am very pleased with it. I found Amelia's posts very helpful. I enjoy and find helpful the spirited debate about the flashlight features and characteristics that different people prefer. And I especially like when people like Midnight.Sun take the effort to make sure that they didn't offend other members. Thanks for all for your good input.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Ned-L said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I was away from my computer for about a week. Yes - as Amelia said "It's all good!" I don't remember at what point I changed my preference from the G25 to the T25, but my T25 arrived and I am very pleased with it. I found Amelia's posts very helpful. I enjoy and find helpful the spirited debate about the flashlight features and characteristics that different people prefer. And I especially like when people like Midnight.Sun take the effort to make sure that they didn't offend other members. Thanks for all for your good input.



I was frustrated back then as a G25C2 fan, because it had so little attention and recognition in the thread that is dedicated for both of it and the other model.

One might logically say: why don't he -simply- order it then, if he cares about it that much? Why wait till someone else do? Well you're right.. It is all my problem, i would "quickly" do that if i could. 

The thing is.. Unfortunately for the time being, getting my lights takes a lot of time and effort, it is a very long process, because there is no E-Shopping or DHL post service in my country (a good flashoholic medicine) not to mention the fact that these high-end flashlights are unheard of around here, and might raise questions or even get in trouble, as there is War!!! going on for years now, and military checkpoints and patrols are all over the streets.

Any way, because it's about flashlights, no one needs to know any thing about their performance, they just think they are regular flashlights, i keep my hobby to my self and don't use them on high levels publicly at all, just when i need to use them "for real" in the dark -the privilege of having long daily blackouts- i use only reasonable brightness levels. But just between us sometime mysterious strong beams briefly appears in the sky during Electricity blackouts , but only late after midnight nearly early morning.

Its all good, and the G25 HI or a newer version of it that can come, is among the new lights i'm working on getting next.

Peace


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I would love to try the new TX25C! It really looks like a game changer but what it needs is a neutral high intensity XP-L. If I am going to tolerate the discomfort of the turbo head in my pocket I would want the maximum throw a domeless led would provide.


----------



## mckeand13 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I just swapped a neutral XP-L HI into my S200C2 last night. I don't have another stock one to compare with and didn't take any before/after photos from the same spot so it's hard to compare head to head.

It is like having a laser in hand though. That XP-L HI is pretty cool and really helps with the throw.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I didn't know there was a neutral XP-L high. Is the color consistent throughout beam or is it yellow on the edges like a manually de-domed XP-L?


----------



## mckeand13 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> I didn't know there was a neutral XP-L high. Is the color consistent throughout beam or is it yellow on the edges like a manually de-domed XP-L?



The p.n. I ordered was supposed to be 4000K but certainly was not that warm. I'm guessing 5000K. Working on trying to figure that out with the supplier right now.

Regardless, no weirdness to the tint at all, just pure white all around. Much better than the XM-L2's in that the corona stays the same color too.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The only XP-L HI I have is pretty nice and consistent. A little greenish compared to other lights, but acceptable.


----------



## twistedraven (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> The only XP-L HI I have is pretty nice and consistent. A little greenish compared to other lights, but acceptable.



How green is it compared to XML2?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



twistedraven said:


> How green is it compared to XML2?



I only have one cool white to compare do, but haven't tried yet. Compared to my neutral white XMLs, it's hard to compare. Because of the greenish, it makes the (otherwise warm) NW lights look pinkish/Nichia-like. But they're not of course. Just a nice, slightly warm 4500K. I wouldn't say the XP-L HI looks cooler, just more greenish tint but almost as warm. Very strange and hard to describe.

I did some beamshots outside with my T25C2, but the camera does not show the slight green at all. I'm sure many people wouldn't even see what I was talking about...but that's understood since I'm picky!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



mckeand13 said:


> The p.n. I ordered was supposed to be 4000K but certainly was not that warm. I'm guessing 5000K. Working on trying to figure that out with the supplier right now.
> 
> Regardless, no weirdness to the tint at all, just pure white all around. Much better than the XM-L2's in that the corona stays the same color too.



Funny, I actually prefer 5000k.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Funny, I actually prefer 5000k.



5000K is where it's at! Starting to kick myself for returning my M43 Nichia @ 5000K. What a light!


----------



## thburns (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Here's a couple albums I took of the T25C2 XP-L HI and G25C2 XP-L HI when they arrived, if anyone is interested to see what these lights look like. I'm trying to get better photos of the emitters, but I'm having some trouble getting a high enough definition shot with the kit lens on my Sony a6000. Any pointers there would be appreciated!

T25C2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/thburns/sets/72157656158921876

G25C2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/thburns/sets/72157656197859312


----------



## Amelia (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> 5000K is where it's at!...



I've been telling you guys that since I first came to this forum!


----------



## scs (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



thburns said:


> Here's a couple albums I took of the T25C2 XP-L HI and G25C2 XP-L HI when they arrived, if anyone is interested to see what these lights look like. I'm trying to get better photos of the emitters, but I'm having some trouble getting a high enough definition shot with the kit lens on my Sony a6000. Any pointers there would be appreciated!
> 
> T25C2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/thburns/sets/72157656158921876
> 
> G25C2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/thburns/sets/72157656197859312



Thanks for the great pics. For lights that use a head-twisting UI, one would think ET would make the threaded end at the head longer. The threads at the tail end are short also. Then again how long is enough and how long is too much?


----------



## scs (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

...and no square threads at the tail end.


----------



## mckeand13 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> ...and no square threads at the tail end.



And they didn't anodize the threads. :thumbsdow


----------



## scs (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



mckeand13 said:


> And they didn't anodize the threads. :thumbsdown​



That might be a result of the Surefire lawsuit.
Tail threads of ET lights past were anodized IIRC.


----------



## mckeand13 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> That might be a result of the Surefire lawsuit.
> Tail threads of ET lights past were anodized IIRC.



My Surefire lights don't have anodized threads. What was the lawsuit?

Eagletac seems to use a very soft grade of aluminum. The twisty head threads on my ET lights are always a gray gooey mess. They require constant cleaning and living.

My Surefire and Fenix lights, also unanodized, are shiny like new with no upkeep at all.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



mckeand13 said:


> Eagletac seems to use a very soft grade of aluminum. The twisty head threads on my ET lights are always a gray gooey mess. They require constant cleaning and living.



I know!! It's because of the actual aluminum? I figured it was just the lube I used. That sucks 

I wish everything had the bombproof feeling of Fenix threads. When threading a cap on those, I feel like I'm assembling some type of nuclear bomb. Amazing quality on those.


----------



## scs (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I think it probably has more to do with the lube. I cleaned all the grey lube off of my SF L2 and L2T, used them without lube for months, and when I removed their tail caps, there was no residue or aluminum shavings, no black stuff on finger.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> I think it probably has more to do with the lube. I cleaned all the grey lube off of my SF L2 and L2T, used them without lube for months, and when I removed their tail caps, there was no residue or aluminum shavings, no black stuff on finger.


No. I've cleaned alll the lube off my D25C clicky and every month need to do it again. Every time there is black stuff on your fingers.


----------



## scs (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> No. I've cleaned alll the lube off my D25C clicky and every month need to do it again. Every time there is black stuff on your fingers.



Did you relube or try without lube?


----------



## scs (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Forgot to mention, the lube turns grey and black even with the tailcap just sitting there, fully tightened.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> Forgot to mention, the lube turns grey and black even with the tailcap just sitting there, fully tightened.



I'm wondering if the black residue is from your O-Ring dissolving in your lube?
Try a product called "Superlube". No black residue with my lights.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

That's why i like my threads to be hard anodised.


----------



## scs (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I'm wondering if the black residue is from your O-Ring dissolving in your lube?
> Try a product called "Superlube". No black residue with my lights.



Amelia, that's exactly what I'm using. It seems fine on anodized threads, but not so on some (softer?) bare aluminum threads.
There's no o-ring on my L2r, and the lube still turned grey, so I've ruled out the O-rings.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I'm wondering if the black residue is from your O-Ring dissolving in your lube?
> Try a product called "Superlube". No black residue with my lights.



That's all I've ever used. Good stuff. Still dirty threads, though. L10, all Eagletac models, and my TM16 (but I think that's just from it being dirty initially from the factory)


----------



## recDNA (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> Did you relube or try without lube?


Lubeless. I still have to clean it every time I change battery or modes do not work right


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> That's why i like my threads to be hard anodised.



That is a definite benefit of anodized threads.


----------



## Alumenum (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Has anyone tried out the tx25c xpl-hi version? I can't find any threads on it or really any info other than eagletacs website. I stumbled across it on goinggear and had to order one. Should be here in the next few days. I'm hoping it wasn't a typo on goinggears part.


----------



## scs (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> Has anyone tried out the tx25c xpl-hi version? I can't find any threads on it or really any info other than eagletacs website. I stumbled across it on goinggear and had to order one. Should be here in the next few days. I'm hoping it wasn't a typo on goinggears part.



I'm assuming illuminationgear stocks the latest offerings from ET; last time I checked, they don't have the TX25C or the TX25C2 with XPL HI. I don't think those two have been included in the latest limited offering.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> Has anyone tried out the tx25c xpl-hi version? I can't find any threads on it or really any info other than eagletacs website. I stumbled across it on goinggear and had to order one. Should be here in the next few days. I'm hoping it wasn't a typo on goinggears part.



A few of us have bought the T25C2 XP-L HI. There has been a few threads about it. Also there is info on this thread.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> Has anyone tried out the tx25c xpl-hi version? I can't find any threads on it or really any info other than eagletacs website. I stumbled across it on goinggear and had to order one. Should be here in the next few days. I'm hoping it wasn't a typo on goinggears part.




It wasn't. 

I'm still waiting on the real beam distance numbers for the XP-L HI. If the XP-L HD is 261m, then the HI should be 350? 400? Whatever it is, you guys finally have the pocket thrower you have been harassing us about for years.


----------



## Alumenum (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I didn't order the tx25c2 it s just the tx25c. On eagletacs website it says new. Google tx25c. It's a 1x123 light with an extension tube for 2 cell. It looks like a d25c with a 1.3" turbo head. I considered the tx25c2 but decided the tx25c looked nicer. If I was on my computer I would post a pic


----------



## Alumenum (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



GoingGear.com said:


> It wasn't.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the real beam distance numbers for the XP-L HI. If the XP-L HD is 261m, then the HI should be 350? 400? Whatever it is, you guys finally have the pocket thrower you have been harassing us about for years.


 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> I didn't order the tx25c2 it s just the tx25c. On eagletacs website it says new. Google tx25c. It's a 1x123 light with an extension tube for 2 cell. It looks like a d25c with a 1.3" turbo head. I considered the tx25c2 but decided the tx25c looked nicer. If I was on my computer I would post a pic



Stock photo and more info on that is on page 1.

I'm waiting on a MX30L3 NW!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> I didn't order the tx25c2 it s just the tx25c. On eagletacs website it says new. Google tx25c. It's a 1x123 light with an extension tube for 2 cell. It looks like a d25c with a 1.3" turbo head. I considered the tx25c2 but decided the tx25c looked nicer. If I was on my computer I would post a pic


I wonder why no hi intensity option for your light?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> I wonder why no hi intensity option for your light?



I, too, wonder why Eagletac doesn't offer the XP-L HI as standard for all models designed for throw or advertised as turbo, etc. I guess they might be feeling out the sales on a few models first but it would make sense to have it standard for thrower models IMHO.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



GoingGear.com said:


> It wasn't.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the real beam distance numbers for the XP-L HI. If the XP-L HD is 261m, then the HI should be 350? 400? Whatever it is, you guys finally have the pocket thrower you have been harassing us about for years.



I am glad to see that they offered this on another model. Keep 'em coming, Eagletac.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> I am glad to see that they offered this on another model. Keep 'em coming, Eagletac.


Which other model?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Ive got both the ET T25C2 XP-L HI and G25C2 MkII XP-L HI and like them both a LOT! The T25C2 is NO joke and easily beats ETs published 32k it sure seems like it to me. A true pocket Javelot. The G25C2 XP-L HI has the coolest dedomed tint Ive ever seen and also seems to easily beat its 42K rating


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Which other model?



TX25C


----------



## markr6 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Berneck1 said:


> Of any brand I think I have Eagletacs the most.



I'm starting a little collection myself. And they're just pumping out some great new models it's hard to keep up!







*
MX30L4XC *with Nichia 219B looks pretty amazing. A copy of the Noctigon M43 if you ask me. M43 still seams to beat it on paper, but maybe it could be better in some aspects (I'm hoping less heat, not driven so hard?)

May not seem very impressive, but you have to remember it's a FLOODER!

12 * Nichia 219B D220 Netural White LED 



Center lux: 10,200 lux 
Center spot angle: 24° 
Spill light angle: 77° 
Beam distance: 220 yards / 202 meters 
4500K 


*MX30L3* neutral white is also on my mind, but noone carries it yet. A couple vendors tell me that will have it soon. I'll have to decide between both of these.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I'm interested in the idea of having a compact thrower, and the T25C2 XP-L HI seems like the ticket, but that triple Nichia drop-in looks very nice too. A couple questions... 

How difficult is it to swap the modules, and do you find this Nichia module to be more impressive than the Sportac (have also considered a dedicated Solarforce host with the Sportac drop-in although only 2 modes)?

Also curious to know if Illumination Gear plans on keeping these with the XP-L HI in stock because I have a birthday in a little less than 3 months and was thinking about passing this along to my better half for a gift idea.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



uofaengr said:


> I'm interested in the idea of having a compact thrower, and the T25C2 XP-L HI seems like the ticket, but that triple Nichia drop-in looks very nice too. A couple questions...
> 
> How difficult is it to swap the modules, and do you find this Nichia module to be more impressive than the Sportac (have also considered a dedicated Solarforce host with the Sportac drop-in although only 2 modes)?
> 
> Also curious to know if Illumination Gear plans on keeping these with the XP-L HI in stock because I have a birthday in a little less than 3 months and was thinking about passing this along to my better half for a gift idea.



I have the exact setup you are contemplating - T25C2 HI and Triple N219. The module swapping is fairly quick, probably a 2 minute process once you get it down. However, it's enough of a pain and there is always the possibility of dropping/breaking the glass lens in front of the optic, that I decided the only real way to go if I wanted to continue using both the HI and 3xN219 pills was to buy another host. I recently bought a 2nd T25C2 HI, and now have a "spare" HI pill in case the main one ever goes out. The 3xNichia 219 pill now lives permanently in its own host. You can make it work the other way (pill swapping between 1 host) but I don't recommend it... you have the problem of storing/transporting the 2nd pill, and the whole process got really old for me at about the 10th swap. 

I think the only real advantage (other than lower cost) to the pill swapping methodology would be if you were travelling, and had limited space and weight requirements.

P.S. The triple Nichia 219 is very impressive! I love it.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I have the exact setup you are contemplating - T25C2 HI and Triple N219. The module swapping is fairly quick, probably a 2 minute process once you get it down. However, it's enough of a pain and there is always the possibility of dropping/breaking the glass lens in front of the optic, that I decided the only real way to go if I wanted to continue using both the HI and 3xN219 pills was to buy another host. I recently bought a 2nd T25C2 HI, and now have a "spare" HI pill in case the main one ever goes out. The 3xNichia 219 pill now lives permanently in its own host. You can make it work the other way (pill swapping between 1 host) but I don't recommend it... you have the problem of storing/transporting the 2nd pill, and the whole process got really old for me at about the 10th swap.
> 
> I think the only real advantage (other than lower cost) to the pill swapping methodology would be if you were travelling, and had limited space and weight requirements.
> 
> P.S. The triple Nichia 219 is very impressive! I love it.



I'd read that you had these so I was hoping you'd chime in.  

I'm sure I'd probably start out with the HI and the spare Nichia module to find out for myself how much of a pain it is. I feel like if I were hiking or something I'd take the T25C2 as a thrower with maybe a SC62w or TN12 as a backup general purpose flooder because I definitely wouldn't be trying to swap modules outside in the dark. Hell, I'd probably end up with 2 hosts before it's over with anyway lol. Now the question is do I tell the wife they may sell out for good and go ahead and get her to order now or wait...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Amelia said:


> I have the exact setup you are contemplating - T25C2 HI and Triple N219. The module swapping is fairly quick, probably a 2 minute process once you get it down. However, it's enough of a pain and there is always the possibility of dropping/breaking the glass lens in front of the optic, that I decided the only real way to go if I wanted to continue using both the HI and 3xN219 pills was to buy another host. I recently bought a 2nd T25C2 HI, and now have a "spare" HI pill in case the main one ever goes out. The 3xNichia 219 pill now lives permanently in its own host. You can make it work the other way (pill swapping between 1 host) but I don't recommend it... you have the problem of storing/transporting the 2nd pill, and the whole process got really old for me at about the 10th swap.
> 
> I think the only real advantage (other than lower cost) to the pill swapping methodology would be if you were travelling, and had limited space and weight requirements.
> 
> P.S. The triple Nichia 219 is very impressive! I love it.



I also have a T25C2 with Nichia 219 and one with the HI. They are both great and the Nichia 219 module seems brighter than my first gen. Sportac triple Nichia drop-in. The T25C2 with triple 219 is my daily go-to light an the T25C2 with HI is riding on my duty belt and has been for several weeks. I am very pleased with both.


----------



## djburkes (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Eagletac D25C TI...newest addition to my flashlight family. Only had these three at the office.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Damn that's a nice setup right there!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Nice pic! The 2015 titanium models are very attractive.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I have came so close to pulling the trigger on the T25C2, but after doing more research I just don't think I like the twisting to switch modes after becoming spoiled with side switches, electronic or not. I think it's crazy having to go back and forth just to get into low mode. I don't know, maybe it's just me although I understand these are tactical lights and high modes are the priority. I just tend to like a one-handed light regarding its operation.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



uofaengr said:


> I have came so close to pulling the trigger on the T25C2, but after doing more research I just don't think I like the twisting to switch modes after becoming spoiled with side switches, electronic or not. I think it's crazy having to go back and forth just to get into low mode. I don't know, maybe it's just me although I understand these are tactical lights and high modes are the priority. I just tend to like a one-handed light regarding its operation.


It is a matter of opinion and preference, I got used to the rotate head in a short time. I don't mind it at all.
Only used two hands initially, never since then, all done in one hand no problem.
Can you spin the head of a MagLite to turn it on and off in one hand? If so, you've got it down already.☺👍


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



WarRaven said:


> It is a matter of opinion and preference, I got used to the rotate head in a short time. I don't mind it at all.
> Only used two hands initially, never since then, all done in one hand no problem.
> Can you spin the head of a MagLite to turn it on and off in one hand? If so, you've got it down already.☺👍


Lol I don't think I've touched a Maglite in maybe 10 years or more so I can't remember. So it's that smooth where it can be easily manipulated with one hand?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



uofaengr said:


> Lol I don't think I've touched a Maglite in maybe 10 years or more so I can't remember. So it's that smooth where it can be easily manipulated with one hand?


I can't speak honestly for these lights, but I don't see why not after a bit of playing with it.
My Olights, were stiff at first, now they're smooth.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Has anyone tried the Sportac P60 drop-in with the XP-L V5 HI? 22k lux, 1090 lumens compared to the 33k lux, 1150 lumens of the complete T25C2. Why such the big difference in lux?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Where is USA has TX25C with Hi Intensity XPL?


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



uofaengr said:


> Has anyone tried the Sportac P60 drop-in with the XP-L V5 HI? 22k lux, 1090 lumens compared to the 33k lux, 1150 lumens of the complete T25C2. Why such the big difference in lux?



T25C2's reflector is probably wider and deeper.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> T25C2's reflector is probably wider and deeper.


Yep, you're probably right.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> TX25C


Where?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I just noticed how much blue the AR lens coating adds to the beam on the T25C2. Normally this would bother me, but since it's basically just an outdoor thrower to me, I don't mind. It's only going to be noticeable on walls or the ground at a sharp angle.

With lens:







Without lens:


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Is there a Tx25C with xpl hi available or not?


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Is there a Tx25C with xpl hi available or not?


Nothing on eagletac.com last I checked this afternoon.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> I just noticed how much blue the AR lens coating adds to the beam on the T25C2. Normally this would bother me, but since it's basically just an outdoor thrower to me, I don't mind. It's only going to be noticeable on walls or the ground at a sharp angle.
> 
> With lens:
> 
> ...



Yes, I noticed that too when I did my review of the T25C2 HI on this forum. People were jumping in and saying that it was not the anti-reflective coating on the lens, but I did what you did and removed the lens completely... proving that it was.
EagleTac has this same problem on their D25A Ti models - they need to fix it.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> I just noticed how much blue the AR lens coating adds to the beam on the T25C2. Normally this would bother me, but since it's basically just an outdoor thrower to me, I don't mind. It's only going to be noticeable on walls or the ground at a sharp angle.
> 
> With lens:
> 
> ...



Yours is much worst than mine. The blue hue is only visible at close range of 28cm or closer on mine. You could fix it by using an ultra clear lens.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> Nothing on eagletac.com last I checked this afternoon.


Thanks. Someone said it was available and I got excited.


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Thanks. Someone said it was available and I got excited.



That might be true. A fellow member recently ordered an ET light with XPL HI from GG before eagletac.com had been updated to show that light with the XPL HI option.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> Has anyone tried out the tx25c xpl-hi version? I can't find any threads on it or really any info other than eagletacs website. I stumbled across it on goinggear and had to order one. Should be here in the next few days. I'm hoping it wasn't a typo on goinggears part.



This member ordered one from GoingGear apparently.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> This member ordered one from GoingGear apparently.


Yes I just found it but only 14k throw. Not impressed.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

XM-L2 U3 is 14,300 Lux. The XP-L HI TX25C will be more


----------



## Amelia (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> XM-L2 U3 is 14,300 Lux. The XP-L HI TX25C will be more



Probably around 28,000 Lux. Should be a fun little light!


----------



## GoingGear.com (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> Yes I just found it but only 14k throw. Not impressed.



Those are the XP-L HD specs. Eagletac hasn't given us the XP-L HI specs yet.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

My old t25c2 was over 15k so tx25c must be at least in high 20's to merit consideration. The head looks too big for pocket carry. Should be bezel up clip imo.


----------



## Alumenum (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Yes goinggear has the tx25c xpl-hi. I have mine in hand and it is a pretty sweet light. All specs are on eagtac website except for lux oddly enough if anyone is interested. It is quite a punchy little thrower with option for 2x123 for almost twice the lumens and longer runtime on lower modes.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I hope someone tests the cd.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Alumenum said:


> Yes goinggear has the tx25c xpl-hi. I have mine in hand and it is a pretty sweet light. All specs are on eagtac website except for lux oddly enough if anyone is interested. It is quite a punchy little thrower with option for 2x123 for almost twice the lumens and longer runtime on lower modes.



Just went to their site... only XM-L2 version available. Maybe they sold out?


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I can still see the EagleTac TX25C XP-L HI on the Going Gear website. $77.90


----------



## Amelia (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> I can still see the EagleTac TX25C XP-L HI on the Going Gear website. $77.90



I found it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I updated the first post with info on additional new models and also ones that will have the XP-L HI. ETA on shipment to dealers is end of this week or early next week, however, that is not a guarantee. Here is the info I added to the first post.

*FYI - new ET alphabet soup announced a couple days ago:


**New products:

1) DX30LC2
- Features side switch (no twisting head) and forward clicky switch in D25 size, 5 levels, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level, four stage battery level report, C3200L circuit
- LED: XPL HI V3 LED
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 1160/905
- 2*CR123A/1*18650





2) GX30L2R diffuser
- SPOT + DIFFUSER output in one flashlight, dual switch design (no twisting head), built-in rechargeable port with new waterproof rubber cap, new charge cable included, new balanced R19 7.4v battery pack included, four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C6800 DIFF circuit. Comes with Base and Kit (w/ upgrade R25 pack, UL charger, more) models.
- LED: XPL HI V3 LED + LED array
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: Spot: 1920/1450, Diffuser: 910
- 2*18650 li-ion battery pack






3) GX30A3 diffuser
- SPOT + DIFFUSER output in one flashlight, dual switch design (no twisting head), four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C3900L DIFF circuit.
- LED: XPL HI V3 LED + LED array
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: Spot: 1330/980, Diffuser: 1000
- 3*AA (support 1.2v NIMH, 1.5V alkaline, 1.7V lithium only)







4) MX30L4XC
- Four optics, 12 LEDs design, 25% shorter than the regular L4, dual switch design (no twisting head), four stage battery level report, allow turn on at MIN or MAX level. C7000HV circuit. Comes with base and kit version.
- LED lumen/ANSI lumen: 4800/4030 or 4000/3210
- LED: 12* XP-G2 S2 or 12*219B D220
- 4*18650 or 8*CR123A



LED Upgraded products:

1) SX25L3 with XHP50 J4 LED, 3300 led lm/2750 ansi lm
2) MX25L4 with XHP50 J4 LED, 4020 led lm/3250 ansi lm, new lower price
3) M30LC2, XPLHI V3
4) TX25C, XPLHI V3
5) D25C Ti, XPLHI V3
6) D25A Ti, XPLHI V3
7) G25C2, XPLHI V3
8) T25C2, XPLHI V3
9) SPORTAC P60 two levels drop-in LED module, XPLHI V3






*​


----------



## markr6 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> I updated the first post with info on additional new models and also ones that will have the XP-L HI. ETA on shipment to dealers is end of this week or early next week, however, that is not a guarantee.



Eagletac told me Aug 22.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Eagletac told me Aug 22.



On shipping to dealers?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

I really want the M30LC2 with XP-L HI, by the way.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> On shipping to dealers?



Available to buy from dealers...so I assume some dealers will be getting them this week. Of course, I doubt things are that exact so I'm setting the bar low and planning on waiting a bit longer.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I really wish ET would modify their sheaths for their lights that take optional extension tubes. I use extension tubes on my T25C2 and my 2 G25C2 Mk IIs rendering the sheaths useless. Gotta say though that XP-L HI G25C2 is cranked and tuned to the max Ive never seen anything like it from a light its size


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> I really wish ET would modify their sheaths for their lights that take optional extension tubes. I use extension tubes on my T25C2 and my 2 G25C2 Mk IIs rendering the sheaths useless. Gotta say though that XP-L HI G25C2 is cranked and tuned to the max Ive never seen anything like it from a light its size



I really want to pick up a G25C2 MK II with the XP-L HI, too. It's good to know that you are really happy with yours. I wonder if the holsters for the 2x18650 or 2x26650 Eagletac lights would work for your situation?


----------



## mmander (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Berneck1 said:


> I'm curious as to the beams on the G25C2 and T25C2. I have both lights, but I'm inclined to give one away and replace it with a throwier version.



I know this is an older question, but so far I have not seen any beamshot comparisons between a regular G25C2 and one with the XP-L HI, at least not in this thread. So... maybe I can help. 

While I don't have a stock EagleTac G25C2 Mark II with XM-L2, I do have a Vinh modded one (V54) with a regular, cool white XP-L. Since the actual size of the XP-L LED is the same as the XM-L2, the domed light emitting part (not the die, which his smaller on the XP-L), it should still be a useful comparison. Just last week, I received my brand new G25C2 Mark II with XP-L HI. Very nice light indeed! With the new XP-L HI, the G25C2 has very good throw for its size and an extremely consistent, pure white beam with virtually no difference in tint between the hotspot, corona and spill, something that most other lights running domed LEDs in smooth reflectors usually suffer from. I have a Vinh-modded Olight SR52vn, with a de-domed XM-L2 - a Vinh hand-picked PDTn LED (Premium De-dome Tint - neutral) and even it has, to me, a very noticeable green tinge, although it too has a uniform tint across the entire beam. But... it's a uniform... green. :green: Seen in isolation, the tint is actually not that bad visually, but when used alongside other lights that have a more neutral tint, which I have lots of, the greenish tint really does bug me.

I am happy to say that while not a high CRI LED by any stretch, the cool white XP-L HI has an eminently acceptable beam color, even for a tint-snob like me! :thumbsup: Now onwards to the the beamshot comparison, which also has lots of other lights...








Explanations are in order for several of the lights and some other comments, but first, here is a link to a larger, 1600 pixel wide version of the animation...

Firstly apologies, but I managed to bump the flashlight tripod, just before the Armytek beamshots, so the hotspot is ever so slightly shifted. Secondly, there is an apparent difference in spill width between the regular G25C2 and the one with the XP-L HI, but the one with the XP-L HI also had the flip-up diffuser mounted (and opened of course), so the diffuser frame slightly cut the angle of the spill. I suspect that if I had removed the diffuser, they would both be identical for spill width.

Thirdly, I modded my EA41 by removing the factory lens and installing a custom cut Rosco Permacolor glass dichroic warming filter in its place, which alters the ugly colour of the cool white XM-L2 LEDs that Nitecore usually uses, to a tint that is almost equivalent to a good neutral white XM-L2. Pretty close actually, when I compare it to a few of my other lights that have neutral white XM-L2s. However there is roughly a 7-10% loss of total light from the filter, but I am more than happy to lose a bit of light in exchange for a much more pleasing beam tint. You'll see a slight weird green on the closest foreground grass in the EA41 beamshot, and that was caused by the blue glow that appears outside of the regular spill, a byproduct of the reflection/refraction of blue light by the filter. Putting it simply, it seems that the dichroic filter manages to remove the excess blue from the beam and casts it sideways at an extreme angle. Quite an interesting effect, and I have seen similar dramatic wide spill colours with some of EagleTac's high quality RGBY glass dichroic filters too. It is a much stronger blue from the dichroic filter than, for example, the slight "AR lens blue spill" that someone else reported from their G25C2 XP-L HI earlier in the thread. I can confirm on my own G25C2 also has a dim blue ring outside of the regular spill too.

Finally, the MTE M2-5 (translated review link) is a focusable, aspheric flashlight that I had modded by Vinh: he boosted it slightly and replaced the ugly cool white XP-G2 with a neutral-white one. In addition, I blacked out the inside of the head, to eliminate all spill artifacts outside of the hotspot. There is blue chromatic aberration around the periphery of the focused hotspot, but I have seen far worse in other aspheric lights. When it is zoomed wide, the beam is a large, perfectly circular disc with no rings or other artifacts either, totally uniform and better than many other aspheric lights I've seen too. There is a metal mask inside the MTE, just above the LED, which has a round hole cut in it. This allows the light to project a circular beam when it is focused just beyond the point at which the LED is sharply in focus. If you pull the zooming head back ever so slightly from its stop, it then does project a square beam. However the light was setup from the factory so that when the zoom is fully extended, it stops at just the right point to give the circular beam without seeming to reduce the lux to any major extent. Mine is the much harder to find version with 3 brightness modes and no strobe, which I had to order from Amazon Germany. Anyway, that is off topic but I just wanted to explain what the MTE is, since the brand seems to get little attention on these forums.

Lastly, that cool white Armytek Predator is really holding its own still - impressive! However overall, I much prefer the EagleTac with XP-L HI: easier to change modes than the loosen-tighten action of the Predator Pro, has the sweet factory flip-up diffuser, a dead-even beam tint with no colour differential, plus the EagleTac puts a bit more light into the spill and corona, making it a more useful beam visually.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

DX30LC2 listed on andrew-amanda for $75, their USPS First Class price to Canada is double other places though. Will wait til another vendor gets them in...


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I never expected I will end up with an Eagletac, but here I am with a T25C2 XP-L HI and boy was I happy with the tint and the throw. Other than the Predator Pro V2.5 Warm, no other single 18650 or two CR123 cell lights in my possession has got a throw close to it. My purchase decision was alternating between the G25C2 and the T25C2 and the dealer let me try both out. The G25C2 is a little on the coolish side. Still a nice tint on the G25C2 but I went for the T25C2 for its slightly more compact size. When comparing both just outside of the shop, the G25C2 does throw a little more but not by much. At least not something I will miss if I went with the T25C2.

Been EDCing it for the last few days and I like everything about it except the flimsy pocket clip, and the inability to lock out the light, also my biggest gripe about this light. Having own a G25C2 and FourSevens Maelstrom G5 previously, I find it weird that Eagletac did not put in a fourth level low in the standard UI like they did on the G25C2 but instead requires the user to go to level 3 and do a quick turn to level 2 before going back to 3 again to achieve low output. That is stupid but not something I can't live with. After all I did not purchase this light for low output use.

Overall, I think the T25C2 is a keeper and it makes me wonder if I will ever purchase any other 18650 lights without an XP-L HI built in there.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



100eyes said:


> DX30LC2 listed on andrew-amanda for $75, their USPS First Class price to Canada is double other places though. Will wait til another vendor gets them in...



Same with the MX30L4XC I want. Waiting for the same reasons. Hopefully GoingGear or Illumination Gear gets on that Nichia version!!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



pjandyho said:


> I find it weird that Eagletac did not put in a fourth level low in the standard UI like they did on the G25C2 but instead requires the user to go to level 3 and do a quick turn to level 2 before going back to 3 again to achieve low output. That is stupid but not something I can't live with. After all I did not purchase this light for low output use.



Getting to the low mode on this UI is the craziest thing I've ever heard of. Like you, I won't be using it on low so I really don't care. But what really bothers me is the fact they specifically state *"For the lowest hidden output, start from head loose, tight and loose the head to enter the lowest output setting. This setting is especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision"*. So they KNOW you preserve your vision by using a low mode, yet force you to get into much brighter modes just to get into the low mode. The most ironic thing of all time.

But it's a great compact thrower. Completely replaced my S200C2.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Getting to the low mode on this UI is the craziest thing I've ever heard of. Like you, I won't be using it on low so I really don't care. But what really bothers me is the fact they specifically state *"For the lowest hidden output, start from head loose, tight and loose the head to enter the lowest output setting. This setting is especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision"*. So they KNOW you preserve your vision by using a low mode, yet force you to get into much brighter modes just to get into the low mode. The most ironic thing of all time.
> 
> But it's a great compact thrower. Completely replaced my S200C2.



You are exactly right, it is a great irony. I have already stated my frustration with that part of the UI enough so I will relent. 

*mmander, thanks again for sharing the great pics and experiences.*


----------



## recDNA (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> I updated the first post with info on additional new models and also ones that will have the XP-L HI. ETA on shipment to dealers is end of this week or early next week, however, that is not a guarantee. Here is the info I added to the first post.
> 
> *FYI - new ET alphabet soup announced a couple days ago:
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm getting an itchy Paypal finger. Anxious to see pics and specs and beamshots and reviews!


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

When these kit versions say they come with a tail cap w/ button, is than an "extra" so you get the flat cap as well? Or just one or the other?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

with ET kit lights youve got to pay close attention to their technical detail screens for whatever light it is youre interested in. The GX25A3 for instance comes with both the plain flat bottom and the button bottom standard (at least mine did). There is no standardized kit across the product range they are all different in one way or another.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

wow what beam shots! Youve obviously got a great camera set up. Your Vinh XP-L G25C2 looks dead on just like my stock ET XP-L HI G25C2 does. Ive posted shots of the G25C2 XP-L HI and XM-L2 T6 before but that was with a poor camera. Will update and add to this thread.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



CelticCross74 said:


> with ET kit lights youve got to pay close attention to their technical detail screens for whatever light it is youre interested in. The GX25A3 for instance comes with both the plain flat bottom and the button bottom standard (at least mine did). There is no standardized kit across the product range they are all different in one way or another.



OK. I see some say "extra" tail cap with switch. Others just say the kit comes with tail cap with switch. I may ask ET directly when the MX30L4CX is available at more vendors.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Getting to the low mode on this UI is the craziest thing I've ever heard of. Like you, I won't be using it on low so I really don't care. But what really bothers me is the fact they specifically state *"For the lowest hidden output, start from head loose, tight and loose the head to enter the lowest output setting. This setting is especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision"*. So they KNOW you preserve your vision by using a low mode, yet force you to get into much brighter modes just to get into the low mode. The most ironic thing of all time.
> 
> But it's a great compact thrower. Completely replaced my S200C2.


Yup. It's a bit of an irony here. I have adapted a way to go about it though it is not the best. The third level which is a medium level is not too bright so I will loosen the head first with almost a full twist before turning it on. While it's turned on in level 3 which I presume it's called medium output, do a quick turn to level two and back to level three again. If you do the turn fast enough it will appear just like a flash before going to low output. A little like preflash found on some lights like those from FourSevens which is fast enough for your eyes to NOT react to it and not blind yourself in the process. That's the best I could think of if in the event I really need to use this light on low output, but I doubt I will ever need to.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm only interested in the ones I can comfortably pocket carry so that reduces the field considerably


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> When these kit versions say they come with a tail cap w/ button, is than an "extra" so you get the flat cap as well? Or just one or the other?



All the kit versions like that have come with two tailcaps in the past, one with the button and one completely flat like on the base models.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

always always always carefully read the technical specification page of the ET you are interested in. Ive got 7 ET's and learned this well. The kits are expensive but in my experience worth it so far. The glass filters are top notch. Wish ET would make the aluminum flip top adapter standard across the line that they give you with the G25C2 MkII for different size heads etc. Wish kits for lights with extension tubes came with open bottom sheaths. ET is on a roll with offering the latest XP-L's etc. Thought I was good on ET's for a good while with my XP-L HI drop in module for my T25C2 and XP-L HI G25C2 until I saw the new 3xAA G30. 500 yards from what is a GX25A3 with built in LED diffuser? It will be ET #8


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Got it. First it says "all items above +..." for the kit, but then "Tailcap w/ Tail Switch and tail-standing ability - *in lieu of* Flat Tail-cap above" (my emphasis). So it sounds like no flat cap with the kit version.

Thinking about ordering one...another $200+ light!!! Trying to resist!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> Got it. First it says "all items above +..." for the kit, but then "Tailcap w/ Tail Switch and tail-standing ability - *in lieu of* Flat Tail-cap above" (my emphasis). So it sounds like no flat cap with the kit version.
> 
> Thinking about ordering one...another $200+ light!!! Trying to resist!



That sounds like you you may only get the tailcap with switch for whichever model that literature came from. I guess you could check with Eagletac or your preferred dealer to get confirmation.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

I specifically only buy my ET's through GG. The only non GG ET purchase I made was the T25C2 XP-L HI drop in module. Whenever I buy a complete ET kit I always double check with GG directly as to what is included. They have been 100% when it comes to their kit ETs coming with what ET says they do. Ive seen other online retailers divide complete kits into say for example Kit 1 comes with X Kit 2 comes with X and Y etc...


----------



## lebox97 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

EagleTac has been phasing the flat cap out of all the "kit" models since beginning of year, to help reduce price of the kit (same with YRGB filters being phased out of kit to reduce price, which can be purchased separately by those who want them).

EX: Kits used to be in the $35+/- range, have now dropped to the $20-25+/- range depending on model.

ET not making this flat cap removal/terminology clear on their website specs - is why we have had to make it clearer our site (over the past few months some customers received a kit light and wondered where the flat cap was, and got angry with us for not including it!) 

Cheers
Tod



Mr. Tone said:


> All the kit versions like that have come with two tailcaps in the past, one with the button and one completely flat like on the base models.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Thanks Tod, got the email too! That makes sense. I'm not really trying to be cheap; it's just the MX30L4XC already sounds very floody so I wouldn't want a diffuser, and a tail cap seems awkward on a short, fat light. But I'll probably get one anyway!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 24, 2015)

I actually prefer a tailcap because I can quickly find it in the dark. I had a Tx25C2 that was really nice but I sold it because I got sick of fumbling around looking for side switch. I must admit I may have learned if it were the only light I carried. I rotate my EDC's.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2015)

I too dislike side switch only lights for the same reason as you have mentioned. That's the reason why despite liking my Zebralights, they get left home most of the time. Preferably I would like to have lights that let me change output on the tail switch as well but I am fine with other types of UI as long as I am able to at least activate the light with the tail switch.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2015)

I started out disliking side switches, but then I got used to Zebralights and the natural feel of holding a light that way. When you pick it up, your thumb and finger are on opposite sides so there's a 50% chance you're ready to go. It's not 100%, but even a slight 1/4 turn and you're in business. Not really fumbling; just a slight delay. Slight as in, even a life or death situation shouldn't pose a problem unless you have very slow reflexes.


----------



## 100eyes (Aug 24, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I started out disliking side switches, but then I got used to Zebralights and the natural feel of holding a light that way. When you pick it up, your thumb and finger are on opposite sides so there's a 50% chance you're ready to go. It's not 100%, but even a slight 1/4 turn and you're in business. Not really fumbling; just a slight delay. Slight as in, even a life or death situation shouldn't pose a problem unless you have very slow reflexes.



I find they're slower to deploy and turn on out of pocket.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 24, 2015)

I find they're faster then a twisty.

Edit, rear clickies that is.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 25, 2015)

To each their preferences. Some prefer overhand carry and some under. For those who love underhand carry then side switches will be cool. For those who prefers overhand carry then a rear switch is easier to access. No right and wrong about it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 25, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> To each their preferences. Some prefer overhand carry and some under. For those who love underhand carry then side switches will be cool. For those who prefers overhand carry then a rear switch is easier to access. No right and wrong about it.



Yes, those methods of carry are most suitable to those particular switch locations. On longer lights with 2x18650, 26650, etc., I find tail-switches kind of awkard because of the balance of the light. In general, I prefer tail-switches for short and narrow lights and side-switches for long and fat lights.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



lebox97 said:


> EagleTac has been phasing the flat cap out of all the "kit" models since beginning of year, to help reduce price of the kit (same with YRGB filters being phased out of kit to reduce price, which can be purchased separately by those who want them).
> 
> EX: Kits used to be in the $35+/- range, have now dropped to the $20-25+/- range depending on model.
> 
> ...



Thanks for filling us in.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 26, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I too dislike side switch only lights for the same reason as you have mentioned. That's the reason why despite liking my Zebralights, they get left home most of the time. Preferably I would like to have lights that let me change output on the tail switch as well but I am fine with other types of UI as long as I am able to at least activate the light with the tail switch.


It's funny you mention Zebralights. They are the only light with side switch I have used that I have no trouble finding the button. I pocket carry with clip and as I pull out my zebra my thumb always falls on the switch. No problem. Maybe it is because the head is so asymmetrical. Maybe it is because the button is so well indented. Maybe it is because my eagletac was in my coat pocket so could come out at any angle. For whatever reason I have no problem with zebralight switch. In fact other than front mounted rotary adjustment ring zebralight has my go to ui. I always have a D25C clicky on my keyring and alternate zl sc32w - sc62w - jetbeam tc-r2 - sunwayman v11rvn. The last two have high cri led mods.

Life and death situation? I want a single mode flashlight with surefire type tactical forward clicky - twisty. When I'm scared I just want to grab and push and get a lot of light. I don't even care about tint. Fortunately, I have never had to use a flashlight in a life or death situation so I don't feel the need to carry a tactical flashlight.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Aug 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> It's funny you mention Zebralights. They are the only light with side switch I have used that I have no trouble finding the button. I pocket carry with clip and as I pull out my zebra my thumb always falls on the switch. No problem. Maybe it is because the head is so asymmetrical. Maybe it is because the button is so well indented. Maybe it is because my eagletac was in my coat pocket so could come out at any angle. For whatever reason I have no problem with zebralight switch. In fact other than front mounted rotary adjustment ring zebralight has my go to ui. I always have a D25C clicky on my keyring and alternate zl sc32w - sc62w - jetbeam tc-r2 - sunwayman v11rvn. The last two have high cri led mods.
> 
> Life and death situation? I want a single mode flashlight with surefire type tactical forward clicky - twisty. When I'm scared I just want to grab and push and get a lot of light. I don't even care about tint. Fortunately, I have never had to use a flashlight in a life or death situation so I don't feel the need to carry a tactical flashlight.



I agree about Zebralight switches, it is probably the combo of the things you mentioned.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 27, 2015)

recDNA said:


> It's funny you mention Zebralights. They are the only light with side switch I have used that I have no trouble finding the button. I pocket carry with clip and as I pull out my zebra my thumb always falls on the switch. No problem. Maybe it is because the head is so asymmetrical. Maybe it is because the button is so well indented. Maybe it is because my eagletac was in my coat pocket so could come out at any angle. For whatever reason I have no problem with zebralight switch. In fact other than front mounted rotary adjustment ring zebralight has my go to ui. I always have a D25C clicky on my keyring and alternate zl sc32w - sc62w - jetbeam tc-r2 - sunwayman v11rvn. The last two have high cri led mods.
> 
> Life and death situation? I want a single mode flashlight with surefire type tactical forward clicky - twisty. When I'm scared I just want to grab and push and get a lot of light. I don't even care about tint. Fortunately, I have never had to use a flashlight in a life or death situation so I don't feel the need to carry a tactical flashlight.


I have been reflecting about my past experiences with Zebralight before I post my reply. Actually I never had a problem with accessing the switch since it is always clipped to my pocket. When I pull the light out the switch is there on where my thumb landed. But I still dislike side switches for other reasons I can't explain. Maybe I am so used to tail switches since I started buying a Surefire M2 for my first real serious flashlight when I first started, and it's mainly Surefire incandescent then since thats the best you can find, and Surefire is always built with rear switches. Must be Surefire's fault.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 27, 2015)

I understand completely. Muscle memory causes us to reach for the blank tail out of habit. I find this is especially acute in bigger lights. Like I said every time I pulled out the tx25c2 my thumb went to the tail. Then I would swear under my breath at my stupidity and fumble for the button. In a panic situation I would want a tail button.


----------



## BLUE LED (Aug 27, 2015)

You could always go for the T25C2 XP-L HI. It has a tail switch.


----------



## naked2 (Aug 28, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to read through all 311 posts, so if someone has already answered the following question, I apologize.

Does anybody following this thread own the MX30L3 XH-P50 version? If so, does it have donutholeitis?


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> You could always go for the T25C2 XP-L HI. It has a tail switch.


Would prefer t25c. I want to pocket carry


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 28, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Would prefer t25c. I want to pocket carry


No joke, I have been pocket carrying the T25C2 on the back pocket of my 5.11 tactical shorts and pants. Lol!


----------



## recDNA (Aug 28, 2015)

I wear tight jeans. Carry in front pocket.


----------



## naked2 (Aug 30, 2015)

naked2 said:


> I haven't had a chance to read through all 311 posts, so if someone has already answered the following question, I apologize.
> 
> Does anybody following this thread own the MX30L3 XH-P50 version? If so, does it have donutholeitis?


----------



## naked2 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## pjandyho (Sep 2, 2015)

Why don't you start a new thread and see if you have a better response there?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 2, 2015)

naked2 said:


> I haven't had a chance to read through all 311 posts, so if someone has already answered the following question, I apologize.
> 
> Does anybody following this thread own the MX30L3 XH-P50 version? If so, does it have donutholeitis?



I don't believe I have seen any posts in this thread stating that they own the light you are asking about. In another thread, this member ordered one and you could PM and ask. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-in-the-mail&p=4680959&viewfull=1#post4680959


----------



## naked2 (Sep 2, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Why don't you start a new thread and see if you have a better response there?


 Done



Mr. Tone said:


> I don't believe I have seen any posts in this thread stating that they own the light you are asking about. In another thread, this member ordered one and you could PM and ask. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-in-the-mail&p=4680959&viewfull=1#post4680959


 And done!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 2, 2015)

am loving my T25C2 with the drop in XP-L HI module its amazing! Great tint as well. Have it set up 2x3600mah Orbtronic 18650. Dont mind the extra length sticking out of my pocket at all the beam is excellent


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 2, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> am loving my T25C2 with the drop in XP-L HI module its amazing! Great tint as well. Have it set up 2x3600mah Orbtronic 18650. Dont mind the extra length sticking out of my pocket at all the beam is excellent



Mine has had several weeks of duty use and I am very pleased with it. My only complaint is that I wish it had the lowest mode immediately accessible, like with the G25C2 MK II.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 3, 2015)

I like pocket sized (1 x CR123a or 18350) throwers with an optic to keep the head small. Love to see one with XP-L HI but an XP-E2 would probably do better. I don't know what the emitter is in the EB1 backup but it is a nice thrower with horrible tint.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 3, 2015)

You could buy a D25C XP-G2 and take the dome off. I did and it throws well.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 3, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> You could buy a D25C XP-G2 and take the dome off. I did and it throws well.


I'D prefer an optic to a reflector. I had that light 2 amp special ed but sold it.


----------



## naked2 (Sep 4, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I like pocket sized (1 x CR123a or 18350) throwers with an optic to keep the head small. Love to see one with XP-L HI but an XP-E2 would probably do better. I don't know what the emitter is in the EB1 backup but it is a nice thrower with horrible tint.


I have a Sunwayman V11R GoingGear special edition with XP-L V3. It has a very nice beam with just a reflector. For me, it's got plenty of throw for a light its size.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 4, 2015)

I have a v11r too. I love it but it is a flood light and I need one that throws. Probably just go with an EB1. I don't know of any others.


----------



## naked2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Is yours XP-L, or XM-L?


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 8, 2015)

Armytek Predator XP-L HI. Estimated 72k Lux


----------



## recDNA (Sep 8, 2015)

BLUE LED said:


> Armytek Predator XP-L HI. Estimated 72k Lux


Darn. I have the programmable Predator Pro with cool white XP-G2 but the brighter XP-L Hi even out throws it now. I am dated ugh


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 8, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Darn. I have the programmable Predator Pro with cool white XP-G2 but the brighter XP-L Hi even out throws it now. I am dated ugh



I too have that Predator and find myself dated lol. Now i will have to buy the new XP-L HI Predator which should throw further than my Olight M23 and Eagletac G25C2 XP-L HI.


----------



## scs (Sep 8, 2015)

AT had really over-estimated the CD for the V3 before its eventual release. The 72kcd claim remains to be verified.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 9, 2015)

scs said:


> AT had really over-estimated the CD for the V3 before its eventual release. The 72kcd claim remains to be verified.



Good point. In any case I am satisfied with my programmable predator. It throws far enough for my purposes and I doubt it would have much value in the sparsely visited mall.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm looking at the M30LC2C which throws *386m*. The very similar-sized Olight M2X-UT throws *810m*. I know they're using different emitters and single vs. triple. But did Eagletac miss the mark on this one? I like Eagletac and would like to keep that trend going, but can't seem to justify this. I see there is an XP-L version, but I can't find any info on that.

The slightly longer, single-emitter M30LC2 does *514m*, but still way under the Olight.

M30Cvn is an option, but it looks like the runtime on high is closer to *30 minutes* vs. the *stock 108 minutes*!!! Can't do that.


----------



## scs (Sep 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm looking at the M30LC2C which throws *386m*. The very similar-sized Olight M2X-UT throws *810m*. I know they're using different emitters and single vs. triple. But did Eagletac miss the mark on this one? I like Eagletac and would like to keep that trend going, but can't seem to justify this. I see there is an XP-L version, but I can't find any info on that.
> 
> The slightly longer, single-emitter M30LC2 does *514m*, but still way under the Olight.
> 
> M30Cvn is an option, but it looks like the runtime on high is closer to *30 minutes* vs. the *stock 108 minutes*!!! Can't do that.



Good for you, not compromising runtime for output. The M30lc2 will be available in xpl hi nw.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I'm looking at the M30LC2C which throws *386m*. The very similar-sized Olight M2X-UT throws *810m*. I know they're using different emitters and single vs. triple. But did Eagletac miss the mark on this one? I like Eagletac and would like to keep that trend going, but can't seem to justify this. I see there is an XP-L version, but I can't find any info on that.
> 
> The slightly longer, single-emitter M30LC2 does *514m*, but still way under the Olight.
> 
> M30Cvn is an option, but it looks like the runtime on high is closer to *30 minutes* vs. the *stock 108 minutes*!!! Can't do that.


M2Xvn...problem solved


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> M2Xvn...problem solved



Yeah I emailed vinh about that one yesterday. I'd sure like to stick with an Eagletac. Still debating since the T25C2 is already covering all my needs.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yeah I emailed vinh about that one yesterday. I'd sure like to stick with an Eagletac. Still debating since the T25C2 is already covering all my needs.


This is about wants not needs


----------



## markr6 (Sep 10, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> This is about wants not needs



Exactly!! I knew someone was going to say that


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 10, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yeah I emailed vinh about that one yesterday. I'd sure like to stick with an Eagletac. Still debating since the T25C2 is already covering all my needs.



I am hoping to place an order for the M30LC2 with XP-L HI within the next week. That should give around 130,000+ candela from a single 18650 light in stock form. That will be similar to S200C2vn performance.


----------



## scs (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I am hoping to place an order for the M30LC2 with XP-L HI within the next week. That should give around 130,000+ candela from a single 18650 light in stock form.



You might also consider the Barracuda Limited Edition, which apparently can be powered by 1x18650 (1x18650 body included, but not a very good look), with over 200k CD, though one should take that spec with more than a grain of salt.

Take a look at the beamshot here: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/beamshot-vergleiche/27575-566-beamshots-lampenbildern.html


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 24, 2015)

I just got the M30LC2 with XP-L HI today. I will let you know how it performs. I plan to test it out tonight.


----------



## RCLumens (Sep 24, 2015)

Just received the Eagletac G25C2 with the XP-L HI today...! Looking forward to seeing how it performs this eve. I'll plan to take some beam shots over the weekend (weather permitting) and compare it to a regular XP-L from a Jetbeam WL-S2 along with my Olight M2X and Nitecore Hammer just for fun... Anyway we'll be able to compare 10K, 20K, 40K, 60K and 120K candela beam shots/beam profiles. Cheers and thanks also to CelticCross who's on here somewhere for guidance on the XP-L lights and beam profiles...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 26, 2015)

The M30LC2 with XP-L HI is a fantastic thrower. The beam quality is very good, with a tight hotspot, bright corona, and clean spill. The overall quality and feel of the light is typical solid Eagletac. The only option for the XP-L HI was "cool white", which is what my T25C2 was also labeled. My T25C2 has a tint that is probably close to 5000K. I am fairly certain that the LED in the M30LC2 came from a different reel or something because it truly is cool white like 6000K or above. That is much too cool for my liking, unfortunately. 5000K is already at the top end of my acceptable CCT. The good thing is that the beam is consistent in tint throughout the hotspot, corona, and spill. I will probably list this for sale on CPF soon since it is cool white, I was hoping it would be at the warmer end of the "cool" spectrum. Maybe they will offer a neutral XP-L HI version at some point.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just got my *M30LC2*. CRAZY TIGHT BEAM! LASER!

The XP-L HI tint is cooler than anything I own. And you know how I hate cool whites. But dang this thing is just CRISP and WHITE! Am I coming over to the cool side? HAHA hell no. But really, I'm liking it. 6000k? But without the blue? Hard to explain.

It's noon and sunny so obviously the basement is the only test so far. I will try it outside tonight. It sure makes my T25C2 looks like a flooder!! (obviously it's anything but that).


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 30, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Just got my *M30LC2*. CRAZY TIGHT BEAM! LASER!
> 
> The XP-L HI tint is cooler than anything I own. And you know how I hate cool whites. But dang this thing is just CRISP and WHITE! Am I coming over to the cool side? HAHA hell no. But really, I'm liking it. 6000k? But without the blue? Hard to explain.
> 
> It's noon and sunny so obviously the basement is the only test so far. I will try it outside tonight. It sure makes my T25C2 looks like a flooder!! (obviously it's anything but that).



Yes, the XP-L HI tint is consistent throughout the beam. This thing really does have a tight beam and very nice beam quality. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I wish they had this same head on a 1x26650 body :naughty:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 30, 2015)

interesting...the tint out my T25C2 module is pretty neutral. Did anybody else here get an in house chop job de dome G25C2 like I did? Not complaining at all its a beast. Would be nice to know what the emitter started out as though.


----------



## ahtoxa11 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> The M30LC2 with XP-L HI is a fantastic thrower. The beam quality is very good, with a tight hotspot, bright corona, and clean spill. The overall quality and feel of the light is typical solid Eagletac. The only option for the XP-L HI was "cool white", which is what my T25C2 was also labeled. My T25C2 has a tint that is probably close to 5000K. I am fairly certain that the LED in the M30LC2 came from a different reel or something because it truly is cool white like 6000K or above. That is much too cool for my liking, unfortunately. 5000K is already at the top end of my acceptable CCT. The good thing is that the beam is consistent in tint throughout the hotspot, corona, and spill. I will probably list this for sale on CPF soon since it is cool white, I was hoping it would be at the warmer end of the "cool" spectrum. Maybe they will offer a neutral XP-L HI version at some point.




I have similar thoughts on the T25C2 as well. I got mine with the XPL-HI and it is quite cooler than my S200C2 NW. It looks slightly blue-ish when used outdoors (not wall hunting). I haven't decided yet whether I like it that cool, to be honest. To jury is still out. 

If not, I'll list it for sale soon as well. Other than that, it's a really, really good light and fits my needs for it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Sep 30, 2015)

I am just guessing, but since Eagletac is adding this emitter to more lights they probably have more than one reel.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ive got 7 or 8 XP-L lights and 4 XP-L HI lights none of them have the same tint granted XP-L V5 is more or less consistent in tint than my HI lights. Thinking ET de domed an XP-L V5 (V6 maybe?) for my freakishly bright G25C2. Will try and get a close up of the emitter. There seems to be a race on between manufacturers on to get the most XP-L and XP-L HI reels. I like it.


----------



## scs (Oct 1, 2015)

Specs for the M30LC2 with XPL HI are up.
Just over 90k CD. Seems very low compared to the advertised CDs of lights with comparable head sizes.
For example, the M2X-UT is over 160k CD, and the AT Barracuda LE boasts over 200k CD.
Total output among the lights are very close.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting about the disparity in lux between the different XP-L HI lights. I was reading a review about the Acebeam T20 with the XP-L HI and the factory specs it at 275500 cd and 4000k tint. It does have a larger diameter head though, 70mm vs 62mm for the M30LC2. Does that sound consistent for an XP-L HI emitter?


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 1, 2015)

scs said:


> Specs for the M30LC2 with XPL HI are up.
> Just over 90k CD. Seems very low compared to the advertised CDs of lights with comparable head sizes.
> For example, the M2X-UT is over 160k CD, and the AT Barracuda LE boasts over 200k CD.
> Total output among the lights are very close.



What distance these lights are measured at makes a big difference, and Eagletac may be measuring them too close. I doubt we will see a review of the M30LC2 anytime soon or ever. I don't have a lux meter or I would do it.


----------



## scs (Oct 1, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> What distance these lights are measured at makes a big difference, and Eagletac may be measuring them too close. I doubt we will see a review of the M30LC2 anytime soon or ever. I don't have a lux meter or I would do it.



Another thing I've been think about: in some lights (all lights with reflectors?) the beam converges before it diverges, if the point of convergence is at or beyond 1 meter, wouldn't a measurement at this point yield the highest CD, as measured or back-calculated, and wouldn't it exaggerate the actual reach of the beam?


----------



## dssguy1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Has anybody been able to source the LED Modules for the M30LC2 flashlights? Meaning, I want to buy the M30LC2C and then buy the LED Module from the M30LC2 as an optional Thrower on the same compact body. They say it is "Shared LED Modules" let you upgrade between the two but I can't find the LED module being sold anywhere! I have been searching for the better part of a day and keep coming up with whole flashlights instead of just the LED Module.

Help!


----------



## dssguy1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I did find this:
http://www.illuminationgear.com/EagleTac-M30LC2C-LED-MODULE-ETM30LC2CMODULE.htm?categoryId=-1

But it only has one LED choice and I don't want the Nichia. Only place I could find that even stocked this component.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 14, 2015)

dssguy1 said:


> I did find this:
> http://www.illuminationgear.com/EagleTac-M30LC2C-LED-MODULE-ETM30LC2CMODULE.htm?categoryId=-1
> 
> But it only has one LED choice and I don't want the Nichia. Only place I could find that even stocked this component.



I would email that dealer and ask them directly if Eagletac is making exchangeable modules available. Tod at illuminationgear is very easy to communicate with.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

got my TX25C the other day along with a couple packs of new Duracell CR123's to hold me over until my back ordered box of 12 fresh Panasonics show up. I cannot put into words how impressed I am with this TINY throw blaster! Even with the extension tube on it is barely any bigger than my ZL SC600 MkII! Out put on max is amazing for such a small light. Throw is equally as amazing for such a small light! Love the magnet in the tail cap! The light devours even stout 1550mah Duracell CR123's, not too fast but quick enough to know that Ill likely buy boxes of 24 CR123's every couple months to feed the tiny beast! LOVE it! Will try to post beam shots this week, I have to be really careful and very quick with back yard beam shots my new neighbor is a D.C. cop that doesnt sleep well and keeps very odd hours but Ill try and get something up. TX25C is a totally unexpected and very pleasant surprise and one HECK of a bang for your buck.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 14, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> got my TX25C the other day along with a couple packs of new Duracell CR123's to hold me over until my back ordered box of 12 fresh Panasonics show up. I cannot put into words how impressed I am with this TINY throw blaster! Even with the extension tube on it is barely any bigger than my ZL SC600 MkII! Out put on max is amazing for such a small light. Throw is equally as amazing for such a small light! Love the magnet in the tail cap! The light devours even stout 1550mah Duracell CR123's, not too fast but quick enough to know that Ill likely buy boxes of 24 CR123's every couple months to feed the tiny beast! LOVE it! Will try to post beam shots this week, I have to be really careful and very quick with back yard beam shots my new neighbor is a D.C. cop that doesnt sleep well and keeps very odd hours but Ill try and get something up. TX25C is a totally unexpected and very pleasant surprise and one HECK of a bang for your buck.



That sounds pretty sweet. I usually don't like CR123, but for the weight and size it could be nice to take on my backpacking trips just for fun. I took my T25C2 last weekend and it was nice having a good thrower.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 14, 2015)

T25C2's are flat out awesome I have 2 myself. I usually do not like CR123 either but the TX25C is SO small that I guess it makes sense. I could say ET could have opened up the voltage range to take 2x16340's but that would have likely meant some kind of size increase. Only drawback to this amazing little bite size high output thrower is that the only blinky mode it has is beacon and its almost impossible to access. Regardless, brushed up on my CR123 knowledge and re read Selfbuilts CR123 round up and as an experiment ordered a box of a dozen fresh Panasonic's and a box of surprisingly fresh Titanium Innovation CR123's. For some reason BJ has the Panasonics on back order I wont have them until the end of the week. The cheaper Titanium's showed up yesterday. I am trying these cells out in a couple of different lights not just the ET. So far the Titaniums have made a clear out put difference in the 2014 TK22, original "850" PD35, TAC35 and of course TX25C I put them in. Very very impressed with these Chinese cells. Before I got them in the mail I used drug store bought Duracell's in the ET and the ET just ate them alive on max output. So far so very good with these things! I have numbered the pairs of cells I am testing as not to mix them up and will do the same with the incoming fresh (they should be brand new) Panasonics. The output on max from the tiny ET seems supernatural one just doesnt expect such a tiny light to perform so huge, one of the best light buys I have made in 2015


----------



## naked2 (Oct 14, 2015)

One cool thing about the Titanium for two cell users is they come in a two cell pack, shrink-wrapped end to end into a 6V battery stick. I keep a few on hand for back-up only in my single 18650 lights; buying primaries takes away from my flashlight budget! AAMOF, I won't buy a new single 18650 light or drop-in unless it's rated for up to at least 6V. My new E.T. MX30L3 can take 6x CR123As, so I can even use three of them in it.

A couple of years ago, I realized I had too many lights/drop-ins with too many different min/max voltages that it got, not necessarily confusing, but at the least hard to remember which one takes what; especially if I hadn't used it in awhile. I like when the manufacturer engraves the min/maxV on the head of the light or the side of the drop-in; some do, some don't. Because of that, I try to stick to the 2.7~9V range, except for small EDCs, like the above mentioned TX25C. 

But I've stopped buying lights that size as well, mainly since the run-times are too short with RCR123A/16340, but also because they're too small for my hand, especially with a clicky. My favorite EDC still to date is my Sunwayman V10R that originally came with XP-G. First I bored it too fit 17500s, then I drilled and tapped it for a Ti clip. Later I bought a V10R XM-L T6 to use just the head; its body and XP-G head became a nightstand light. Lastly, I bought a GoingGear special edition V11R XP-L V5. That head on the 17500 body I carry literally every day. I put the XM-L head on the M11R body and gave it to my Mom. I buy her 12 packs of Titaniums, because she is 89 and doesn't need to learn Li-Ion safety at this point!


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 14, 2015)

naked2 said:


> My new E.T. MX30L3 can take 6x CR123As,



How are you finding this light, I have been eyeing it up . What are you using it for ?


----------



## naked2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I mostly love it; I opted for the XH-P50 J4 kit model.

Pros:
1. The construction is second to none.
2. SUPER deep reflector, AR lens, and SS bezel are works of art.
3. Side switches with instant access to min and max are almost perfect-
White button: click to switch on at min, four more clicks for brightness levels, fifth brings you back to min. If you want other levels than min/max from off, double click, triple click, or quadruple click, but you must use black button to switch off at any level (also being able to click-and-hold the white button to switch off, for example, would be better, IMO).
Black button: click to switch on at max, click again to switch off; click-and-hold for momentary, release for off; double click-and-hold for super fast strobe, continue to hold for fast strobe, continue to hold for repeat, release for off; all other blinky modes are hidden.
4. Three cells drain almost exactly even. I'm using 3x Keeppower 3.4 Ah; when one cell's protection tripped, after resting it read 3.27V, and the other two read 3.28, whereas when my N.C. TM06 trips a cell, two read about the same (3.27~3.28V), and the other two read about 3.88 (IIRC).
5. As far as output, all I can say is Holy s**t! I don't have any type of metering; I can only judge by sight (don't even THINK of looking into the max beam; it might result in permanent damage!) Even while tailstanding on my coffee table, looking at the max hotspot on my eight foot cottage cheese ceiling causes temporary blindness! As far as beam profile, believe it or not, it is VERY similar to my E.T. G25C2 XM-L2 U2, or my S.W.M. D40A XM-L2 U2, only WAY brighter, with a slightly smaller hotsot.
6. Quality lanyard and nice diffuser (requires removal of SS bezel for use).

Cons:
1. The rear switch is a twin of the black side switch (same exact function and size), which I thought, when reading about before buying, was pretty cool; not so much in the real world; I rarely use it. The recess around it to make it tailstandable is much too tight, and it only protrudes about 1/16" compared to about 3/32" for the side. These two things make it very hard to click one handed in any _useful_ grip with my thumb (overhand, cigar, or Rogers-SureFire), although it is easy to click with what I call the "spray can" grip (overhand with my index finger).
2.The holster is just that- a "holster". It doesn't have a flap to cover the head, which faces up and completely unprotected. Unlike the "case" that comes with the G25C2, it can't be used for transporting in a go-bag, center console, luggage, etc., as well as a holster.

So far, I've really only used it for spotting critters in my back yard, looking for suspicious activity on my front street (in other words, annoying my neighbors!). Once while inspecting security lighting on a commercial property I maintain, I spotlighted a John and his hire in a dark area. I plan to use it for car-camping, boating at night, and nighttime walks. Get one- you won't be sorry; I got mine at a "make offer" price of $135 on Andrew-Amanda.


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks, that was an awesome round up review ! Really helpfull, I will have to pick one up sounds perfect


----------



## naked2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I need to add one more pro and con:

Pro: Three 2x CR123A battery magazines included
Con: The battery meter isn't even close to accurate. It is supposed to blink four times for full, three for 75%, two for 50%, and once for 25%. I've never seen four blinks; when switched on at max with three freshly charged cells, only two; at min with same, three; go figurer. I just ignore it; I use a multimeter for testing anyways.

Enjoy!


----------



## gottawearshades (Oct 15, 2015)

I haven't had the chance to use my MX30L3 very much. I agree it is stupid bright on max. The first three levels will cover most uses, with long runtimes. 

The beam is really something. A big emitter, etched, but in a very deep reflector. This thing can throw. The hotspot is very intense, but the flood is also bright and very useful. Th Ui is functional, but the battery indicator seems to mean nothing. And why is in two ETs have the same battery signal? And why can't they put all the letters in their name on their flashlight? I can understand my TX25C is a small light, but there's plenty of room on this one for all the letters in Eagletac? It's bad enough that "EagleTac" is a goofy name (I mean yes, eagles are cool, and tactical is cool), but what is "EAGTAC"?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 15, 2015)

gottawearshades said:


> It's bad enough that "EagleTac" is a goofy name (I mean yes, eagles are cool, and tactical is cool), but what is "EAGTAC"?



LOL Eagtac! Same as how you can't give youself a nickname...it has to come from a friend or someone else. They just went for it.

And the indicator...annoying how it flashes EVERY time you change a mode or turn it on. Also, 4 blinks at 3.62v? Hmmm, probably not worth a crap.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 15, 2015)

I never thought I would throw down for a Chinese CR123 brand but I have been beyond impressed by the straight out the fresh crate 12 pack of Titanium Innovation CR123's I got from BJ(exp date 2025). I am still waiting on my back ordered box of 12 fresh Panasonic 1550mah CR123's to come off back order but in the mean time have spread pairs of the Titaniums across a few lights. The results have been outstanding and quite honestly the best performance out of any brand CR123's I have yet used. They are maintaining their voltage in my new ET TX25C which is something even my store bought Duracell 1550mah CR123's could not do. The Titaniums in my new ET TX25C show 3 volts(via 3 flashes from the blue LED beneath the switch)even when the light is still hot. The TX25C devoured the VERY expensive Duracell CR123's in two days. When fresh the Duracells only showed 3 flashes of the ET switch 3 times altogether before it dropped to two flashes then one then started dropping out of max upon turn on all within two days.

I have studied Selfbuilts CR123 roundup and can only conclude the Titaniums have a lower threshold for throwing protection circuits and for some reason hold up to heat much better. I still cannot believe how much output the tiny TX25C puts out on max. I put a pair of the Titaniums in my 2014 TK22 in which I had previously been running fresh Surefires and the visual difference in output is enormous. The Surefires were fresh I know that for sure but once I popped the Titaniums in it output jacked up to a level I have never seen before out of the light.

I have had Titaniums in the new ET TX25C for 3 days now and I use the light every night and the blue voltage sensor on the light still flashes 3 times even when the light gets hot and I turn it off then on. I do not have a huge history of CR123 use so maybe this is just a fluke. I know that my incoming back ordered Panasonics will be as factory fresh as they come and am anxious to compare and contrast.

HUGE thumbs up for the ET TX25C!! I now wear it on a neck lanyard when I go to my part time job (night security at a local apartment complex and storage facility). Man I never thought in my wildest dreams I would get such throw and output that I get out the new ET!


----------



## naked2 (Oct 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Also, 4 blinks at 3.62v?



Which light are you getting this indication with?


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Nov 7, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> I never thought I would throw down for a Chinese CR123 brand but I have been beyond impressed by the straight out the fresh crate 12 pack of Titanium Innovation CR123's I got from BJ(exp date 2025). I am still waiting on my back ordered box of 12 fresh Panasonic 1550mah CR123's to come off back order but in the mean time have spread pairs of the Titaniums across a few lights. The results have been outstanding and quite honestly the best performance out of any brand CR123's I have yet used. They are maintaining their voltage in my new ET TX25C which is something even my store bought Duracell 1550mah CR123's could not do. The Titaniums in my new ET TX25C show 3 volts(via 3 flashes from the blue LED beneath the switch)even when the light is still hot. The TX25C devoured the VERY expensive Duracell CR123's in two days. When fresh the Duracells only showed 3 flashes of the ET switch 3 times altogether before it dropped to two flashes then one then started dropping out of max upon turn on all within two days.
> 
> I have studied Selfbuilts CR123 roundup and can only conclude the Titaniums have a lower threshold for throwing protection circuits and for some reason hold up to heat much better. I still cannot believe how much output the tiny TX25C puts out on max. I put a pair of the Titaniums in my 2014 TK22 in which I had previously been running fresh Surefires and the visual difference in output is enormous. The Surefires were fresh I know that for sure but once I popped the Titaniums in it output jacked up to a level I have never seen before out of the light.
> 
> ...



Once i used an ET G25C2 MK2 (XML2-T6) with its smaller extension tube and 3 Duracell Pro CR123 out of a (24 $ pack of 12 ones - expiration date 2024) and the performance was marvellous, also the flashlight size was very nice with that setup, I continued using it for 6 days and after that they still held a good amount of charge. 2$ a piece CR123's are really great.


----------



## scs (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

For anyone who still cares about the XP-L HI upgrade to this model:

http://www.eagletac.com/html/s200c2/specs.html


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> For anyone who still cares about the XP-L HI upgrade to this model:
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/s200c2/specs.html



Nice find, I am surprised it took so long for them with this model, which is marketed as a thrower. I am glad that Eagletac and other manufacturers are taking advantage of this LED for throw potential. Wouldn't it be nice if Cree made a XP-G2 HI? :naughty:


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> For anyone who still cares about the XP-L HI upgrade to this model:
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/s200c2/specs.html



I saw this one and was hoping for Eagletac SX25L3 XP-L HI with 95k Lux


----------



## scs (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Nice find, I am surprised it took so long for them with this model, which is marketed as a thrower. I am glad that Eagletac and other manufacturers are taking advantage of this LED for throw potential. Wouldn't it be nice if Cree made a XP-G2 HI? :naughty:



The XM-L2 S200C2 didn't seem to get much mention here. Perhaps it wasn't popular and didn't sell well.
A XP-G2 HI might be very nice for the pure throw junkie. Much too small to be practical for me though.

BTW, Andrew-Amanda has the S200C2 with XPL-HI CW; Illuminationgear actually has the M30LC2 with XPL-HI in NW.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 2, 2016)

About a month ago I received an EagTac M25C2 Turbo that they so kindly installed a 5000K XP-L Hi per my request. Christina, Customer Relations, at EagleTac was very easy to work with. Of course, with the Chinese New Year going on, it would be good to wait until that is over. The tint is very compatible with other flashlights. Very good in snow. Tight beam but not so tiny as a dedomed XP-G2 would make. It throws about as much as my stock NiteCore TM36 (to the eye) although not as large a hotspot as the (cooler temp) NiteCore.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 2, 2016)

Custom LED, huh, that's great.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr. Tone said:


> Custom LED, huh, that's great.



I specifically asked for an emitter that has the least yellow/green, and they delivered. The box has a little green and white sticker that says "CUSTOM MADE XP-L HI LED". They wanted to ship DHL and that worked fine. Of course I mentioned being a member on CPF... 

That flashlight fulfills an option for extended throw that is used 'here and there', while in the field. Love it.

EagleTac, you complete me (in a photonic way, of course)


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 3, 2016)

I just may have to make a request, too. I think Illuminationgear might have mentioned that Eagletac was willing to do that but I never explored it.


----------



## scs (Feb 3, 2016)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I specifically asked for an emitter that has the least yellow/green, and they delivered. The box has a little green and white sticker that says "CUSTOM MADE XP-L HI LED". They wanted to ship DHL and that worked fine. Of course I mentioned being a member on CPF...
> 
> That flashlight fulfills an option for extended throw that is used 'here and there', while in the field. Love it.
> 
> EagleTac, you complete me (in a photonic way, of course)



you mean like this: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...0ahUKEwiY3NGYjdvKAhUK4yYKHejZCuU4ZBAzCBQoETAR
Isn't that sticker typical?
hey that was mr tone's light.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 3, 2016)

scs said:


> you mean like this: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...0ahUKEwiY3NGYjdvKAhUK4yYKHejZCuU4ZBAzCBQoETAR
> Isn't that sticker typical?
> hey that was mr tone's light.



Somewhat typical. That was on all my lights with an XP-L HI or Nichia 219. But I guess what really matters is the tint/performance.

BTW, I though the S200C2 was pretty popular around here. The T25C2 HI really shut it up, though. Nice little thrower.


----------



## naked2 (Feb 3, 2016)

I read somewhere (probably in this thread) that when XP-L HI first came out in short supply, EagTac was de-doming standard XP-Ls themselves, hence "custom made".


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 3, 2016)

naked2 said:


> I read somewhere (probably in this thread) that when XP-L HI first came out in short supply, EagTac was de-doming standard XP-Ls themselves, hence "custom made".



I believe that was Olight. All of the Eagletac that i have bought have been real XP-L HI.


----------



## naked2 (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't own either de-domed XP-L or XP-L HI; is it easy to tell the difference?


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes it's easy to tell the difference. The dedome from Olight factory replaced the large dome and replaced it with a mini dome.

When i dedome an XP-L. Sometimes it looks really neat and tidy and other times its a messy job. It looks like a flat yellow square with traces of the dome around the edges. I got lucky once and it came of clean and looked amazing. This was a one off.

XP-L HI comes with a white film over the yellow LED square. This is a replacement for the dome.


----------



## scs (Feb 3, 2016)

naked2 said:


> I don't own either de-domed XP-L or XP-L HI; is it easy to tell the difference?



Also note that the "board" the die sits on is white and looks plastic on the XP-L HI. It looks more metallic on the dedomed XPL.
Also notice that the board on the dedomed XPL looks like it's in 2 pieces, with a jogged joint between them.
Do a Google image search for both and you'll see the differences. They should be very obvious.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 3, 2016)

scs said:


> Isn't that sticker typical?
> .



Yeah, it looks like a typical sticker. And the base of the emitter is white. It looks like the LED is on a black surface. I have no previous experience with EagTac. It is curious that there is a serial number on the box, but no apparent serial number on the torch itself. I really like the dust-proof tyvek looking bag the flashlight came in, with the semi-ornamental (oriental?) tie-knot. I'll eventually do a video, showing comparison throw shots with the NiteCore TM36, Olight M2X UT, Sky Lumen original SL1, and the outstanding mtn electronics dedomed XPG2 S2 0D in an Oveready Z2 P60 host. All have very good tints, though it needs to be mentioned that the SL1 has a 1/4 minus green LEE FILTER, and the M2X has a 1/2 minus green LEE FILTER (good compatiblility with triple Nichia lights, though the filters do reduce throw)

Everytime I corresponded with Christina, I mentioned the desire for a lack of yellow/green tint and she never really said they would select for tint, but I believe they did. She was always very clear about sending a 5000K XP-L HI though, not a dedomed or redomed XP-L.

During familiarization and function check, the modes would not consistently shine. Since this flashlight is such a beast-of-throw, having lower modes is not of importance. But, I cleaned the abundent grease off the threads and contact disc/studs area at the base of the head, applied DeOxit red and then gold, and it functions as advertised. I then used Nyogel on the o-ring only.


----------



## scs (Feb 4, 2016)

T200C2 XPL HI vs "THE PAPER TIGER" Armytek Doberman Pro: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...k-doberman-pro-limited-edition-xp-l-hi.46686/


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 4, 2016)

Didnt know about the T200C2 upgrade. Ive got both the Dobermann Pro HI and just got the new XP-L HI S200C2 and well...they both are incredible throwers for their size. Yes the ET quite clearly out throws the AT by an impressive margin. Then again the ET is not so easy to clip into ones pocket at the AT. As for the DP HI being a "Paper Tiger" that all comes down to luck going by what I have followed here on the forum. I just happened to have gotten a good one with still no issues besides how quickly it eats CR123's Ill say the AT went through "worthless quality control that will pass anything" instead of calling what has been in my experience so far an outstanding light a paper tiger. I still have no other light the DP HI's size that can throw like it does.

Back to the ET, I got one of the first XP-L HI CW S200C2's to enter the US and it is perfect. Love how simple and straightforward it is. 3 modes no silly blinky modes and solid as a rock. Emitter is perfectly centered. To bad it doesnt come with a holster that kind of surprised me. Id get a Vinh ET custom but I like my factory warranties to much to make that leap.

taschenlampen is an outstanding forum but I cant read German looks like an outstanding review.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 4, 2016)

*XP-L HI S200C2 tempt me no more. Does it throw further than the ET G25C2 XP-L HI.

I have the Eagle Eye X6 XP-L HI which is pretty good.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes the new S200C2 HI out throws my LE G25C2 HI very clearly the beam is huge. I am pretty impressed by this new HI S200C2 blaster. Really wish there was a kit version of it that came with extension tubes etc and the tail standable rubber boot and especially a holster...


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 5, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Yes the new S200C2 HI out throws my LE G25C2 HI very clearly the beam is huge. I am pretty impressed by this new HI S200C2 blaster. Really wish there was a kit version of it that came with extension tubes etc and the tail standable rubber boot and especially a holster...



Does it throw further than your Predator Pro LE XP-L HI?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes...it does indeed easily out throw the PP HI. The cheaper ET just has a reflector twice the size of the AT. Then again the ET does not come with a holster and only has 3 modes but if its 60k CD your after the ET gets it done with a very powerful looking beam firing out the business end its one of those lights that has such a strong even well done beam it looks like a giant light sabre when its nice and dark. Ive got the CW HI version I believe there is a NW HI as well. I suspect the only other light coming out soon that will make and/or break 60k CD as well as or better than this ET is the 2016 TK32 HI that comes out on March 16th.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 6, 2016)

I can wait for the Fenix TK32 HI


----------



## Tachead (Feb 6, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> I can wait for the Fenix TK32 HI




I bet it wont be available in NW though.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 7, 2016)

the incoming 2016 TK32 HI from what I have read over on the Fenix Store threads will indeed be a CW V3 HI. Oddly output drops to 800 max lumens and the secondary LED's go from 3 to 2 dropping the green secondary LED altogether. Specs may change from now to then but Im pretty pumped about a refined big reflector having, brighter secondary color outputting 800 lumen 60k CD TK32. The original Tk32 is one of the best XML2 lights I have ever bought. I expect the beam out the 2016 model to be a benchmark for the 60k CD class.


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



Mr. Tone said:


> Nice find, I am surprised it took so long for them with this model, which is marketed as a thrower. I am glad that Eagletac and other manufacturers are taking advantage of this LED for throw potential. Wouldn't it be nice if Cree made a XP-G2 HI? :naughty:


 
xb-h high intensity perhaps.
Cree has the xq-e high intensity 1.6x1.6mm, and the xp-l high intensity 3.45x3.45mm.{and xhp-35 high intensity too} So the xb-h at 2.45x2.45mm sits nicely in between them.
Seems odd to have such a whole in their lineup.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



MichaelW said:


> xb-h high intensity perhaps.
> Cree has the xq-e high intensity 1.6x1.6mm, and the xp-l high intensity 3.45x3.45mm.{and xhp-35 high intensity too} So the xb-h at 2.45x2.45mm sits nicely in between them.
> Seems odd to have such a whole in their lineup.



I wasn't aware of those HI versions, I will have to check that out.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Hi all.
I almost have read all the thread,and I didn't learn something about the S200C2 XP-L HI throw.Looking at the beamshots of the S200C2, side by side with the t25c2 xp-l Hi,I don't know if the S200C2, is also Hi or not.
At last,I have some little lights,ie BLF A6,Olight M1X Striker,Nitecore P12GT,Nitecore MH27 and I ask if buying the S200C2 XP-L HI,I will have some serious gain in throw.
All lights are of CW tint.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The SC200C2 XP-L HI is a good thrower and easily beats the your Nitecore MH27


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Thank you very much for your response.
Also,looking at the specs,I couldn't find if there is a strobe mode in this light.Have you any idea?


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



BLUE LED said:


> The SC200C2 XP-L HI is a good thrower and easily beats the your Nitecore MH27



As you understand,reading your post I have just ordered one SC200C2 XP-L Hi at a sensible price I think.:laughing:


----------



## BLUE LED (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

There are no flashy modes on the SC200C2 XP-L HI. It's a really good thrower for the size and beats my Armytek Predator Pro V3 XP-L HI.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

SC200C2 XP-L HI numbers are impressive. I had the standard S200C2 and while I liked it, the throw of the T25C2 HI looked the same to my eyes, so I sold the S200C2. But with an XP-L HI, I'm tempted!


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



markr6 said:


> SC200C2 XP-L HI numbers are impressive. I had the standard S200C2 and while I liked it, the throw of the T25C2 HI looked the same to my eyes, so I sold the S200C2. But with an XP-L HI, I'm tempted!


I found it yesterday at £44.96 plus delivery and I have ordered this immediately. So I am waiting to collect.
Perhaps you could have a look there if this price is OK to you.


----------



## twistedraven (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

Might as well go all out and get Vinh's SC200C2. 150-170k lux if I remember, though not very much lumens.


----------



## Theodore41 (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*

The SC200C2 XP-L Hi V3,came yesterday from ledfiretorches.uk at €59.60 postage included.I put a 30Q in it,and I was impressed.It is a THROWER.I compared it with the MH27,and won by far.I went out and I admired the sharp beam.As for the tint,it is CW with bluish hues.
My only complaint,is that there is not a strobe mode.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



recDNA said:


> I prefer hidden strobe



Do you know what are the multi strobes,which this light has?



Seven hidden auxiliary outputs
Strobe/Disorienting strobe/Flash(Hi)/S.O.S.(Fast)/S.O.S./Beacon/Flash(Lo).


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 20, 2016)

*Re: New Eagletac lights with XP-L HI (High Intensity) plus others!*



scs said:


> For anyone who still cares about the XP-L HI upgrade to this model:
> 
> http://www.eagletac.com/html/s200c2/specs.html



I measured S200 and found 87000Cd!!!Impressed.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 20, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I'm looking at the M30LC2C which throws *386m*. The very similar-sized Olight M2X-UT throws *810m*. I know they're using different emitters and single vs. triple. But did Eagletac miss the mark on this one? I like Eagletac and would like to keep that trend going, but can't seem to justify this. I see there is an XP-L version, but I can't find any info on that.
> 
> The slightly longer, single-emitter M30LC2 does *514m*, but still way under the Olight.
> 
> M30Cvn is an option, but it looks like the runtime on high is closer to *30 minutes* vs. the *stock 108 minutes*!!! Can't do that.



How many CD gives the M30LC2 XP-L Hi V3.?Because as you know,there are various models with different leds.
I see something about 90K,but it could be better,because measuring my S200C2,I found 87000CD,instead of 58400!!


----------



## scs (Aug 20, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> How many CD gives the M30LC2 XP-L Hi V3.?Because as you know,there are various models with different leds.
> I see something about 90K,but it could be better,because measuring my S200C2,I found 87000CD,instead of 58400!!



I believe your lux meter is giving high readings.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 20, 2016)

scs said:


> I believe your lux meter is giving high readings.



That could be. The highest Eagletac claims for the *Eagletac SC200C2* is 58,400 candela. That's for the Cree XP-L HI version.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 21, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> That could be. The highest Eagletac claims for the *Eagletac SC200C2* is 58,400 candela. That's for the Cree XP-L HI version.



Yes,exactly for this.
As for the high readings that scs says,I can put down some of them to judge.
BLF A6 11500
Nitecore P12GT 27000
Eagletac S200C2 87000
Cometa 151000
Olight M1X 11000
Astrolux ss 65000


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am going to buy a D25c with the neutral white xp-l HI and does anyone know what tint it is? I like 3-4k tint but can do with 5000k. 
Thanks


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 22, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> Yes,exactly for this.
> As for the high readings that scs says, I can put down some of them to judge.
> BLF A6 11500
> Nitecore P12GT 27000
> ...



Of the flashlights you list, I have the* Nitecore P12GT*, *BLF A6*, *CPFItalia Cometa*., and *Astrolux SS* (mine is the *BLF Kronos X6 SS/Cu*). From what I know about these flashlights, your numbers are in the ballpark.

After reviewers reports candela in the high 20k range, Nitecore downgraded its official measurement of the P12GT to 25,700 candela.

In its stock form, maukka measured 8,464 candela for the A6. Actually, he reports only the beam distance. I converted to candela. It should do more after a spring-bypass.

TomE measured candela at 140,000 on his stock Cometa.

Before he modded it, DB Custom measured 52,000 candela for his stock *BLF Kronos X6 SS/Cu*.

Last week, I posted a table of candela measures for many other flashlights in a post asking about the farthest throwing 1x18650 flashlights.

I am not sure how you got the high reading for the *Eagletac S200C2*. It is not easy to dismiss amid a bevy of reasonable measurements for other flashlights. Nevertheless, I would like to see it duplicated before I accept it as gospel.


----------



## Ace12 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does the SC200C2 have some descent spill also or is it just a tight beam and that's all?


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 27, 2016)

KeepingItLight said:


> Of the flashlights you list, I have the* Nitecore P12GT*, *BLF A6*, *CPFItalia Cometa*., and *Astrolux SS* (mine is the *BLF Kronos X6 SS/Cu*). From what I know about these flashlights, your numbers are in the ballpark.
> 
> After reviewers reports candela in the high 20k range, Nitecore downgraded its official measurement of the P12GT to 25,700 candela.
> 
> ...





My measures were done at 4.8m distance, and with 30Q or GA batteries.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 27, 2016)

ah this thread is back! I like my HI S200C2 so much I found and ordered the rubber boot piece that makes it tail stand it fit perfectly. Still the HI S200C2 is simple as a hammer zero blinky modes just 3 main modes. The light easily meets and beats ET's own specs. For an ET its actually pretty cheap.

Since then I got an ET that has surprised and pleased me like my first G25C2MkII and that is the 3xAA GX30A3. This thing blows my mind. It easily throws into the 400's and is so bright with both the emitter and diffuser on high it leaves me seeing spots and actually kind of hurts to look at. Found that L91's push it to hard ie high and turbo are the same. Pros power it perfectly. In stock form its a 3 switch light with one on the tail. That is a lot of electronic switches to suck the cells dry. Luckily I still had the flat bottom tail piece from the GX25A3 and it fit perfectly so now down to two switches so I dont have to recharge my Pros all the time.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 27, 2016)

I finally found one thing to complain about on the P and D series lights I have ... they are amazing lights in every way. But, if one of your potential use cases is defensive use, know that the switch throw is so incredibly short, that under any kind of stress at all, it's impossible not to latch the light on every time; the momentary is really not viable


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 28, 2016)

yeah if defense is important in your ET light purchase T25C2 G25C2 MkII TX25C2 is a surprisingly good defense light got mine with the strike bezel instant high or strobe from any mode


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 31, 2016)

CC: does those lights have longer-throw rear switches and XPL HI LEDs? Well ok, I can look up the LEDs myself, but do the switches have long enough throw that they can be used effectively in momentary under stress? thanks!

I'm looking for a 1"-bodied light, so all of those are bigger than I'm looking for, but still interested in whether ET can make a suitable switch


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 31, 2016)

out of the lights I listed the GX30AD and TX25C2 have the small electronic switches with short traverse there is no momentary on with those two lights. The T25C2,G25C2 MkII and S200C2 have the nice big rear switches where momentary on is very easy to do. A 1 inch bodied light describes all the lights listed above save for the GX30A3. They will easily mount to a long gun if that is what you had in mind.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 17, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> out of the lights I listed the GX30AD and TX25C2 have the small electronic switches with short traverse there is no momentary on with those two lights. The T25C2,G25C2 MkII and S200C2 have the nice big rear switches where momentary on is very easy to do. A 1 inch bodied light describes all the lights listed above save for the GX30A3. They will easily mount to a long gun if that is what you had in mind.



I have the S200C2,it is a superb light.My only complaint, is that there is not a strobe mode.What a pity.
I have told a friend,if he could mod it so as to have this strobe mode I want,but he says that it is difficult.


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 18, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I have the S200C2,it is a superb light.My only complaint, is that there is not a strobe mode.What a pity.
> I have told a friend,if he could mod it so as to have this strobe mode I want,but he says that it is difficult.


@vinhnguyen54 sells a modded S200C2vn with programmable driver which has several ways to access stove, including one click direct access. Mine also has about 150K lux! You can get the color temperature you want. I got 4000K for better color rendition in the forest.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 18, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> @vinhnguyen54 sells a modded S200C2vn with programmable driver which has several ways to access stove, including one click direct access. Mine also has about 150K lux! You can get the color temperature you want. I got 4000K for better color rendition in the forest.



Hi MAD777.Thank you for your response.
You mean this version?
Spec 4 XPG2 S4 Dedome *ANSI Lumen 685, Lux 155K, Throw 790m.*
I think that 685Lumen are in the low side,aren't they?
And another question.Is the strobe mode frequency fast enough?I ask,because I have read here in CPF, posts of a Dutch Police officer saying that the optimum frequency should be 18Hz,while all the lights we buy,have frequencies in the 10Hz territory,ie (10-12)Hz max.


----------

